# Sticky  THE SKIRTED TOPIC



## lone star

over the years layitlow has seen this question 1000x's. do skirts fit on a lifted impala....this could be a thread dedicated to skirt clearance issues. and make it easier on the backyard builder to find parts for his project. there are few options available. 

1. narrow stock rear end
2. versaille rear end.
3. gbody rear end.
4 toyota rear end.

personally i have ran a narrowed stock rear end on 3 occasions. usually with 6 to 8 batteries. i have heard of stories where axles pop out while driving. some tack weld the bearing in place. IMO that doesnt fix the issue causing this problem. stock impala rear end i would say 59 to 64 (never owned a 58) is 60 inches wide from wheel mount surface to wheel mount surface. the ultimate goal is to have a rear end that is atleast 58 inches wide from wheel mount surface to wheel mount surface. that means the face of the drums or rotor where lug nuts go..............subtract 3 inches for each drum leaves you with 52 inch axle housing from flange to flange. narrowing the stock impala axle 1 inch on each side will achieve this. narrowing the stock axle is probably the cheapest solution to the skirt problem. a few hundred dollars. you can probably get away with not narrowing it and running x7 wheels with skirts (on stock suspesnion) but have to take it easy on turns or else the skirt will pop off. what some people forget when narrowing their axle is that if you go too narrow, you cant run the stock wheels on it anymore because the tires/wheels will rub the frame rails. you will only be left to run reverse wheels on the car.

the lincoln versaille rear end is considered the holy grail of lowriding axles for a few reasons. the downside to the versaille rear end is, if you find one that isnt complete with brakes, its not a good idea to buy it, parts are hard to find. 
1. you dont have to narrow
2. you dont have to run a wishbone or a y-bone. you can run the stock panhard and banana bar setup
3. it has disc brakes with rotors small enough to clear our 13 inch wheels.
4. it is stronger than the stock impala axles

you can also run ford granada rear ends those are said to be 58 inch wide, but are drum brakes. 

you can also run toyota axles, but im not personally sure about the years of those, and it seems like its a big secret on here, hoarding information doesnt do anything for the public but whatever.

you can also run ford truck rear ends or bronco rear ends but those have to be narrowed to 58 inches. 

comparing rear axles is like comparing hydraulic products everyone has their own opinion on what works best, but more than 1 approach works.

share what info you know about running skirts on a lifted 58 to 64 impala in this topic.

here are some pics of cars ive owned with skirts and x7 wheels.

stock impala rear end narrowed with 13x7 daytons and skirts.






























another 64 stock impala rear end narrowe with 13x7 daytons and skirts. plenty of clearance






































here is a 60 impala with cruiser skirts, lifted on 13x7 dayton, zenith an roadstars. 





































plenty of clearance





























here is a lincoln versaille rear end that i will be rebuilding and adding updates on. this is for my 62 with skirts and roadster knock offs











when swapping rear ends you will need the brackets off the stock impala rear end. currie rear ends sells the brackets. 



share your info on anything related to rear axles and skirts, disc brakes, brackets, websites, suppliers, years and models, etc. NO SECRETS


----------



## regal ryda

stock non shortened impala rear with Zenith 13x7s 










car has 12in cylinders, shocks, slip yoke and Y bar.....I have a Granada rear end thats going in it if I dont sell it, and I also have a Tacoma rear that I can use, the Tacoma works but like Lone Star said it leaves you with only running reverse wheels


----------



## lone star

Is that all the way laid out with shocks? Can you post pics of the clearance between wheels and skirts.?


----------



## manu samoa

Great info !!
As a card carrying member of the glasshouse fest there needs to be a pinned topic for skirts / rear end options also. 
This issue is asked every other day on there


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> Is that all the way laid out with shocks? Can you post pics of the clearance between wheels and skirts.?


yeah thats all the way laid with the shocks, but I also still have the bump stops on the body too, I'll get pics of the clearance its close but I dont roll laid out either


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Nice! Was about to research this kinda info!


----------



## regal ryda

these are pics with the car laid the 1st pic is directly from the bottom


----------



## lone star

Seems like 62s have more room? Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Dylante63

The 9" out of the trucks and broncos are the strongest with the 31 spline axles, but like mentioned they have to be shortened. I am going to look into getting a 31 spline carrier and run 31 spline axles in my Versailles diff.


----------



## edelmiro13

Great topic Kenny... And thanks well this is mine stock rear all the way down did nothing to the skirts to fit but I can't lock it up in the back with skirts can ride all the way down and stock height I think Caranto shorten maybe the pan hard a little and I am running 88s. Still gonna have a ford nine made for it though over the course of the winter


----------



## edelmiro13

I did find two Toyota trucks at pull a part ones a 95 the other 86 both are two wheel drive but didn't want to mess with them since I can't find out what year is the one that works the best


----------



## touchdowntodd

9" .... ybone from Empire ... rides laid/lifted nice and fine even with the ramen noodles .. 12s in back too


----------



## touchdowntodd

9" .... ybone from Empire ... rides laid/lifted nice and fine even with the ramen noodles .. 12s in back too<BR><BR><IMG id=vbattach_550933 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=550933&stc=1" attachmentid="550933">


----------



## Skim

i prefer ford 9" from a lincoln versailles u fet shortened, stronger and disc all in one. plus they are the best looking.


----------



## edelmiro13

Skim said:


> i prefer ford 9" from a lincoln versailles u fet shortened, stronger and disc all in one. plus they are the best looking.


Those are hard to find around these parts I think Texas has them all...


----------



## regal ryda

edelmiro13 said:


> I did find two Toyota trucks at pull a part ones a 95 the other 86 both are two wheel drive but didn't want to mess with them since I can't find out what year is the one that works the best


I wanna say its 98-01 are the years you want maybe 02


----------



## lone star

I thought it was 80s models??? Anyone who actually has one under their car care to chime in??


----------



## regal ryda

lone star said:


> I thought it was 80s models??? Anyone who actually has one under their car care to chime in??


didnt have Tacomas in the 80's thats a late 90's truck


----------



## Skim

tacomas came out in 95-96 i believe


----------



## lone star

looks like the versaille rear end is just a little bit wider than 58 inch.


----------



## implala66

good info in here, now I wonder what would be the overall lenght when you have a 65-70 Impala????


----------



## lone star

That info could put in here also. Ive never owned one so i dont know.


----------



## Dylante63

lone star said:


> looks like the versaille rear end is just a little bit wider than 58 inch.


Rear diffs are usually measured from backing plate to backing plate. Or for instance where the caliper mounts


----------



## lone star

Good to know. Ill measure it the right way. And post what i find.


----------



## G_KRALY

lone star said:


> Seems like 62s have more room? Anyone else notice that?


from my experience 62s do have more clearance than 63s and 64s


----------



## G_KRALY

93 toyota rearend out of a 2wd truck with a y-bone and shocks


----------



## G_KRALY

if you run a toyota rear make sure you replace all bearrings and seals first.the bad part is that they are just as expensive as impala bearrings,lol.i have a powerglide and i noticed the gears in the toyota rear improved my gas mileage too.the drum brakes are kinda weak cause they are meant to stop a lil truck,not a full size car with 8 batts in the trunk.mine cost me around 300 bucks total to do the conversion


----------



## CadillacTom

<----subscribed...great topic


----------



## edelmiro13

So then from flange to flange on a ford 9 that's getting shorten what should be the correct length ??? 

Would 52 inches be good??


----------



## regal ryda

Got my ford torn apart to get ready for chrome


----------



## red63rag

:drama:


----------



## Dylante63

edelmiro13 said:


> So then from flange to flange on a ford 9 that's getting shorten what should be the correct length ???
> 
> Would 52 inches be good??


I just measured my Versailles diff and its just over 52" flange to flange.


----------



## regal ryda

Dylante63 said:


> I just measured my Versailles diff and its just over 52" flange to flange.


the total on the Versailles (Ford 9) is 57.50 gear ratio is 2.47
the total on the Granada (Ford 8) is 58.00 gear ratio is 3.00
stock impala is 60-62.00 if i remember right

if I'm off someone will correct me


----------



## lone star

Stock impala is 60.


----------



## Dylante63

regal ryda said:


> the total on the Versailles (Ford 9) is 57.50 gear ratio is 2.47
> the total on the Granada (Ford 8) is 58.00 gear ratio is 3.00
> stock impala is 60-62.00 if i remember right
> 
> if I'm off someone will correct me


. 
You are correct but he asked flange to flange. Which is just a hair over 52" and yeah the Versailles got them granny gears lol good for 13s


----------



## touchdowntodd

G_KRALY said:


> 93 toyota rearend out of a 2wd truck with a y-bone and shocks
> View attachment 551597


what shocks are you using? how big are your rear cylinders? any lifted pics? id like to try some shocks in the back of mine just for fun ...


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## edelmiro13

Okay so I take it at 52 inches from flange to flange will work. So here's the another question since I'm sticking to drums for now so I use the stock impala drums and will those bolt on to the ford 9 or what has to be done at that point? Or do I need to use drums from a ford and have a diffrent bolt pattern ? Hopefully that makes sense?


----------



## Dylante63

I would use the ford drums. The axle has the studs in it so you would have to deal with that if you wanted to keep the Chevy lug pattern, but that's what adaptors for your wire wheels are for


----------



## edelmiro13

Dylante63 said:


> I would use the ford drums. The axle has the studs in it so you would have to deal with that if you wanted to keep the Chevy lug pattern, but that's what adaptors for your wire wheels are for


Okay that's what I was wondering if the adapters would work with the lug pattern of the ford all I'm doing is the housing right now so I will have to find some ford drums cause I don't have a complete ford nine


----------



## G_KRALY

touchdowntodd said:


> what shocks are you using? how big are your rear cylinders? any lifted pics? id like to try some shocks in the back of mine just for fun ...


whats up todd? this is kevin,i spoke with you on the phone when i was working at empire.im running 12in cylinders with factory shocks.so i only get about 10 inches of lock but it rides great.heres the only locked up pic i can find right now


----------



## lone star

Anyone want to confirm years of tacoma rear end to look for??


----------



## regal ryda

edelmiro13 said:


> Okay that's what I was wondering if the adapters would work with the lug pattern of the ford all I'm doing is the housing right now so I will have to find some ford drums cause I don't have a complete ford nine


 most adapters are 15 hole right?


----------



## edelmiro13

regal ryda said:


> most adapters are 15 hole right?


Yeah most are but I did have some that didn't fit on a 2000 Lincoln once that's the only reason I said that


----------



## biggie23

lone star said:


> Anyone want to confirm years of tacoma rear end to look for??


I got a Tacoma rear end on my 64 from black magic but I replaced the brake shoes n wheel cylinders for peace of mind went to my local parts storeand got the parts for a 95 Tacoma 4cylinder n parts fit perfect hope this helps some of you guys


----------



## biggie23

mine with Tacoma rear end and wishbone sorry about the pic stupid phone


----------



## lone star

biggie23 said:


> I got a Tacoma rear end on my 64 from black magic but I replaced the brake shoes n wheel cylinders for peace of mind went to my local parts storeand got the parts for a 95 Tacoma 4cylinder n parts fit perfect hope this helps some of you guys


Good info.


----------



## ABRAXASS

Great topic Ken and yes it NEEDS to be pin'd. Here is some other rear end info. I think I got it in some Chevy website. I talked to Doug Vigil from New Style CC, he said he had a 66 Nova rear end in his 64 rag. was skirted with no issues.

Chevy
Outside
Width Year Model
54.25 1983-2004 Chevy S10 2WD, GMC S15 2WD
57.75 1962-1964 Chevy II/Nova
57.75 1965-1967 Chevy II/Nova
58.00 1978-1988 Chevy Malibu, Monte Carlo
59.50 1968-1982 Corvette
60.001955-1964 Chevy Car
60.00 1967-1969 Camaro
60.25 1968-1979 Chevy II/Nova
60.50 1984-1995 Corvette
60.50 1964-1967 Chevelle
62.00 1955-1959 Chevy Pickup
62.50 1968-1972 Chevelle
62.50 1970-1981 Camaro/Firebird


----------



## lone star

So it looks like 62 to 66 nova and 78 to 88 g body will get it done


----------



## BigVics58

Great topic


----------



## ALPAq

And how the skirts working with *13x6* and original, not shortened rear end in '64 Impala ?


----------



## lone star

That would be equivalent to narrowing the rear end 1 inch on each side....so yes, would clear, but will not give the look you are after...


----------



## edelmiro13

Don't think there is such a thing as 13x6 I think it's 13x5.5 shorten rear end would look better


----------



## ABRAXASS

lone star said:


> So it looks like 62 to 66 nova and 78 to 88 g body will get it done


I think 62-64 Nova are 4 lug. 65-67 is 5 lug but I don't know gear ratio. G-body should work perfect. Wonder why they aren't used extensively.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

biggie23 said:


> View attachment 552731
> mine with Tacoma rear end and wishbone sorry about the pic stupid phone


:nicoderm:


----------



## razor

ABRAXASS said:


> I think 62-64 Nova are 4 lug. 65-67 is 5 lug but I don't know gear ratio. G-body should work perfect. Wonder why they aren't used extensively.


We use them up here in Toronto for guys not wanting to spend the money on a 9", I got one in my car two years now, 2:47 gears with a two speed and it doesn't rev high, but not fast out off the line, good on feul for lots of cruising, and skirts with 1" longer pan hard, over to the pass side when dumped, centered half way up for highway driving, and just a lil over to the drivers side when locked up, rear 12" casing with 8" shafts so I can lock it up without breaking a shock.


----------



## Heath V

I've been having all kinds of issues with my rear end on my 64. Why do the Toyota rear ends get more praise than the g body rear ends, whats the difference?


----------



## lone star

Ttt.


----------



## lone star

Heath V said:


> I've been having all kinds of issues with my rear end on my 64. Why do the Toyota rear ends get more praise than the g body rear ends, whats the difference?


What kind of issues?


----------



## Heath V

My rear end has shifted to the left and it started rubbing on the skirts. It's been a real pain. I'm going to go with a new rear end and wish bone. Right now I'm running a g body rear end, how do they differ from Ford and Toyota rear ends? The Toyota rear ends are much more expensive and I'm wondering why, are they that much better?


----------



## ABRAXASS

razor said:


> We use them up here in Toronto for guys not wanting to spend the money on a 9", I got one in my car two years now, 2:47 gears with a two speed and it doesn't rev high, but not fast out off the line, good on feul for lots of cruising, and skirts with 1" longer pan hard, over to the pass side when dumped, centered half way up for highway driving, and just a lil over to the drivers side when locked up, rear 12" casing with 8" shafts so I can lock it up without breaking a shock.


Cool. I assume you are using a v8 (283/327/350) with a two speed powerglide tranny. Since the G-bodies had v6's, Im assuming it may have some issues with more horsepower and possibly T350/T400/700R4 tranny's? I dont know much about gear ratios, I'm just a cruiser. But I'm sure some others would like to know. And, when you mentioned you extended the panhad bar, you say the rearend shifts to the left/right when locked up/laid, but does it ever touch the skirts in any of these possitions? Nice rag BTW. Pics of the rearend installed would be great!


----------



## ABRAXASS

Heath V said:


> My rear end has shifted to the left and it started rubbing on the skirts. It's been a real pain. I'm going to go with a new rear end and wish bone. Right now I'm running a g body rear end, how do they differ from Ford and Toyota rear ends? The Toyota rear ends are much more expensive and I'm wondering why, are they that much better?


Why not put a Y-Bar/wishbone on your Gbody rearend first? If it shifted to the left, it sounds like its doing what it does naturaly with a stock Chevy rearend. That Y-Bar/wishbone should help center and stabalize it?


----------



## regal ryda

Heath V said:


> I've been having all kinds of issues with my rear end on my 64. Why do the Toyota rear ends get more praise than the g body rear ends, whats the difference?


it looks more like the Impala stock with the sealed axle housing vs. the G body 12 bolt pattern(I think).....I have a Toyota rear end I'm trying to sell if you interested LMK


----------



## razor

Il try to upload some pics, my computer has been acting up lately, but to explain more, yes panhard is stock suspension, but I left it stock style for now until I rebuild the whole care in a couple years, never touches skirts, rear end normaly shifts from one side to the other with droz, only difference is it stars over to pass side and has a longer range so it don't hit my skirt, my trailing arms are custom made by myself 5/8 longer than stock, you could even lengthen the mount on the frame side of the pan hard to achieve similar end result, oh and "g" body's came with v8' s too, I don't know who told you they only come with v6's... These rear diff's can handle decent power too, but I will changing to a 9" with four link in the cuter, "g" body is just for now, was cheaper upgrade at the time, and did it all myself.


----------



## ABRAXASS

razor said:


> Il try to upload some pics, my computer has been acting up lately, but to explain more, yes panhard is stock suspension, but I left it stock style for now until I rebuild the whole care in a couple years, never touches skirts, rear end normaly shifts from one side to the other with droz, only difference is it stars over to pass side and has a longer range so it don't hit my skirt, my trailing arms are custom made by myself 5/8 longer than stock, you could even lengthen the mount on the frame side of the pan hard to achieve similar end result, oh and "g" body's came with v8' s too, I don't know who told you they only come with v6's... These rear diff's can handle decent power too, but I will changing to a 9" with four link in the cuter, "g" body is just for now, was cheaper upgrade at the time, and did it all myself.


I kinda laughed when you said that. I was already alive when Gbody's came out so nobody had to tell me that. But yes, I do know they also came with 8's. I just mentioned the v6's cause I dont know if the rear ends are geared different, if at all. Would love to see picks of your rear end (no ****). This set up could be exactly what I need. Thanks Razor


----------



## ABRAXASS

TTT


----------



## lone star

Yeayeayea


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Mine has a narrowed Ford 9" from a Late 70's early 80's Bronco. Running no shocks, and a wishbone. No issues with rubbing while 3 wheeling or riding locked up/laid out.


----------



## Heath V

ABRAXASS said:


> Why not put a Y-Bar/wishbone on your Gbody rearend first? If it shifted to the left, it sounds like its doing what it does naturaly with a stock Chevy rearend. That Y-Bar/wishbone should help center and stabalize it?


Good advice but I have a wish bone installed already. I was told that I need a new rear end and wish bone. I was driving it today and my friend was behind me and he said it was dog tracking like crazy..


----------



## razor

ABRAXASS said:


> I kinda laughed when you said that. I was already alive when Gbody's came out so nobody had to tell me that. But yes, I do know they also came with 8's. I just mentioned the v6's cause I dont know if the rear ends are geared different, if at all. Would love to see picks of your rear end (no ****). This set up could be exactly what I need. Thanks Razor


gear ratios vary, I had a 86 regal that had a really low gear, v6, you could bury the needle and not rev high at all, then a club member had a 84 monte and it also had low gears but v8, so I guess you never know what's in any regular g body, other than gran nationals and t-types... Etc , ll try to post some pics soon.


----------



## lone star

Good info on the ford 9s. Has anyone actually went to a junkyard and got a toyota rear and installed it themselves. And maybe chime in some info.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

lone star said:


> Good info on the ford 9s. Has anyone actually went to a junkyard and got a toyota rear and installed it themselves. And maybe chime in some info.


I know that Black Magic in Vegas swears by them. Every car they put a rear end in one is a Toyota it seems like. As far as specifics, I'm not familiar with them though.


----------



## westsidehydros

View attachment 556328


ford 9" outta 4x4...narrowed to 58.5" (exact verssaille length wheel contact to wheel contact) 31spline hardend moser axles w/ 1/2" screw in wheel studs. og panhard bar lengthnd 1 inch, drum brakes. no skirts but plentty of room when dumped.

ford 9'...the best rear in my opinion, especially if you drive your car distances. You can have it made exactly the was you want it, correct lengths and gear ratios and parts are allways available. And it resembles the og rear the most. Seems like everyone allways has some kinda issue with those toyota rear ends


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

JUST GOTTA SAY, THIS KINDA TOPIC IS WHY I LOVE LAYITLOW.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> JUST GOTTA SAY, THIS KINDA TOPIC IS WHY I LOVE LAYITLOW.


It is topics like this where the community actually works TOGETHER instead of bashing one another that helps restore some of the faith in the lowrider community.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

EXACTLY, I DONT HAVE A EARLY 60S IMP, NEVER WILL, BUT SEEING THE ADVICE AND KNOWLEDGE SHARED HERE ON SUCH A SPECIFIC TOPIC. *ITS SECOND TO NONE. *


----------



## ABRAXASS

63hardtoprider said:


> It is topics like this where the community actually works TOGETHER instead of bashing one another that helps restore some of the faith in the lowrider community.


This ^^^^^^


----------



## Heath V

westsidehydros said:


> View attachment 556328
> 
> 
> ford 9" outta 4x4...narrowed to 58.5" (exact verssaille length wheel contact to wheel contact) 31spline hardend moser axles w/ 1/2" screw in wheel studs. og panhard bar lengthnd 1 inch, drum brakes. no skirts but plentty of room when dumped.
> 
> ford 9'...the best rear in my opinion, especially if you drive your car distances. You can have it made exactly the was you want it, correct lengths and gear ratios and parts are allways available. And it resembles the og rear the most. Seems like everyone allways has some kinda issue with those toyota rear ends


Thank you for the info but when you say that people are always having some form of issues with the Toyota rear ends what do you mean, what kind of issues?


----------



## 1229

4 pages so far, just because lonestar likes to wear skirts...........:sprint:



j/k, lots of great info in this topic. this should get pinned, otherwise once it slips down to page 2 or 3, some lazy asshole that dont feel like searching is going to make a new topic. (I.E. all the solenoid topics and NAPA balljoint topics). but again, great topic/great info in here!!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

Heath V said:


> Thank you for the info but when you say that people are always having some form of issues with the Toyota rear ends what do you mean, what kind of issues?


well for one, it seems like there are 2-3, or maybe even 4 diff toyota rear ends that guys are using. 2wd,4wd etc and they are diff lengths. Seen where guys have to run 1 1/2 -2" spacers to get their wheels out far enough so car will dump. And i beleive there is some diff where the pinion accepts the u joint, but i could be wrong on that. I personally dont have any experience with the toy rear end, just what i;ve read and i know a guy that had some issues.

If your get a custom 9 built, there is no guess work, You get it made the exact length you want, with the size axles you want/bearing style, wheel stud size, bolt pattern, drums or disc etc


----------



## 808t0702

63hardtoprider said:


> I know that Black Magic in Vegas swears by them. Every car they put a rear end in one is a Toyota it seems like. As far as specifics, I'm not familiar with them though.



Got my toyota rear from BMH in 08 and i have no problems


----------



## lone star

Ttt for years/makes specs on toyotas. I hear you cant run stock wheels on toyotas because they are too narrow? Anyone want to clarify


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## edelmiro13

Just got a ford 9 from a big 66 galaxie LTD 500 352 im hoping it turns out to be posi also bought the whole car no engine or trans for 150 so taking the rear end out and scraping the body this weekend


----------



## edelmiro13

Adding this link on here has a lot of great info about Ford 9 I'm sure there is PLEANTY more out there hopefully it can help some one 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...xoD4DA&usg=AFQjCNEheN_op_aKBNDb0n_3QlXNlyyHuw


----------



## Hannibal Lector

808t0702 said:


> Got my toyota rear from BMH in 08 and i have no problems
> 
> View attachment 557073
> View attachment 557074


Thats a hawaii built car. My homie did this ride and a dude from devotions bought it. my homie dj wish did the stripes and murals


----------



## Hoppn62

regal ryda said:


> I wanna say its 98-01 are the years you want maybe 02


It's 1989 to1997


----------



## 86bluemcLS

I have a 73 impala im trying to figure ot why my rear end seems to be shifted over more to passenger side than driver if i put my skirts on id prob crack them any help on how to get it centered upper adjustables or lower plz help


----------



## 808t0702

Hannibal Lector said:


> Thats a hawaii built car. My homie did this ride and a dude from devotions bought it. my homie dj wish did the stripes and murals



Yeah im that dude from devotions and Like I said the rear end came from BMH back in 08 so If you know Mike then you know the story


----------



## edelmiro13

Let see some pics of them Toyota rear ends maybe some identification marks etc just like the like the link I posted of the ford 9. I went with a ford due to the fact that not much info is out there about the Toyota rear ends.... 808 your 64 looks great post some pics of the rear end though thanks


----------



## 808t0702

edelmiro13 said:


> Let see some pics of them Toyota rear ends maybe some identification marks etc just like the like the link I posted of the ford 9. I went with a ford due to the fact that not much info is out there about the Toyota rear ends.... 808 your 64 looks great post some pics of the rear end though thanks



I heard alot of good things about the ford 9 that comes out of a lincoln versailles....Im building a 64 vert right now and looking every where for that versailles but cant find one. this rear end come with disc breaks too.


----------



## 808t0702




----------



## 63hardtoprider

808t0702 said:


> View attachment 560299


That is why I HATE re-enforced rear ends on Impalas. Looks like an afterthought.


----------



## edelmiro13

808t0702 said:


> View attachment 560299


What I meant was casting numbers or certain identification marks that stand out to look for.... Seems like maybe it might be a mystery for a while that's why I'll stick to the ford 9


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Nobody?


----------



## Dylante63

Your question does not really pertain to the topic. But I would believe you put the frame on the car with out aligning it correctly and it's the entire body that is shifted. That or something is seriously tweaked with your rear end/frame


----------



## edelmiro13

808t0702 said:


> I heard alot of good things about the ford 9 that comes out of a lincoln versailles....Im building a 64 vert right now and looking every where for that versailles but cant find one. this rear end come with disc breaks too.


Everyone wants one but hard to find even I'd like to find one but its easier to have one made the way I figure it it cost about the same having on done vs finding a Versailles... I believe regal Ryder posted Granada rear ends are about the same as the Versailles


----------



## OVERTIME

The granada is the same but really hard to find also there is one on ebay just look up ford disc brakes axle. Its out of georgia and super clean for like 800 but the guy wont ship it


----------



## edelmiro13

Ford 9 that me and a homie pulled out of the galaxie with posi soon as it starts getting built ill post as many pictures as I can....


----------



## LowIndyd

edelmiro13 said:


> Ford 9 that me and a homie pulled out of the galaxie with posi soon as it starts getting built ill post as many pictures as I can....


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME

Youll have to shorten that galaxie axle wont you to put on an impala ? isnt it like 61 inches ?


----------



## OVERTIME

i came across a 79 lincoln versailles for sale i bought the hole car just for the axle and then ill sell the motor and tranny and junk the rest.


----------



## red63rag

:yes:


----------



## edelmiro13

OVERTIME said:


> Youll have to shorten that galaxie axle wont you to put on an impala ? isnt it like 61 inches ?


Yes it will be cut down.. The old man that's building it for me told me for a smoother look he will cut it down im guessing where you see that big seem and replace it with 3 by .250 DOM TUBE so it has a smooth look and for more strength just gotta get all the pieces together and should be ready to go


----------



## edelmiro13

OVERTIME said:


> i came across a 79 lincoln versailles for sale i bought the hole car just for the axle and then ill sell the motor and tranny and junk the rest.


The reason I got the one out of the galaxie was cause it is a posi so kinda a come up considering what I paid for the car


----------



## lone star

So.....does ford win vs toyota??? Hmmmm


----------



## 808t0702

OVERTIME said:


> i came across a 79 lincoln versailles for sale i bought the hole car just for the axle and then ill sell the motor and tranny and junk the rest.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

lone star said:


> So.....does ford win vs toyota??? Hmmmm


In my opinion YES. I just think that the advantages you can get from a Ford (don't have to re-enforce, larger diameter axles, parts to change gear ratios, etc) make it the better choice. The gearing is one of the main things for me due to the fact that 13's make a HUGE difference on gear ratios.


----------



## Heath V

So why is BM exclusively using Toyota rear ends? I was about to buy a Toyota rear end but now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## edelmiro13

Heath V said:


> So why is BM exclusively using Toyota rear ends? I was about to buy a Toyota rear end but now I'm having second thoughts.


I don't know what would make them better or equal. BM likes them I guess for there own reasons and I personally wanted to get a Toyota one but I know I could build a ford 9 for the same price if not cheaper plus I THINK you have to reinforce the Toyota and I didn't want that look


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Heath V said:


> So why is BM exclusively using Toyota rear ends? I was about to buy a Toyota rear end but now I'm having second thoughts.


I would say MOST of it has to do with personal preference. They probably started using them for any number of reasons and just kept with it. Like edelmiro said, if you look at the Toyota rearends they are all re-enforced and that kind of defeats the purpose of buying a different rearend when you can just re-enforce the factory Impala rearend.


----------



## lone star

i prefer versaille. some of those toyotas rears are too narrow that you cant run stock wheels because the tires will rub the frame rails. never know when you will need to throw the stocks or dummies on.....paint touch up, storage, etc.


----------



## Heath V

Thank you for the info guys.


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> i prefer versaille. some of those toyotas rears are too narrow that you cant run stock wheels because the tires will rub the frame rails. never know when you will need to throw the stocks or dummies on.....paint touch up, storage, etc.


VERSAILLE IS RICH MAN TALK ...


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> VERSAILLE IS RICH MAN TALK ...


well then you need to get one.....


----------



## Classic Customs

lone star said:


> Good info on the ford 9s. Has anyone actually went to a junkyard and got a toyota rear and installed it themselves. And maybe chime in some info.


Yes at least a dozen so far 

96-02. 2 wheel drive v6. Make sure and get the six cylinder rearend for some reason it's a tad bit wider than the 4 cylinder 

People who say you can't run standard offset with taco rear ends are probably running the 4 cylinder version 

You also need to have the factory universal yoke adapter machined to fit the impala style driveline. I also machine my own "t" block for connecting the Chevy rear brake line so not sure what others do about that


----------



## lone star

Classic Customs said:


> Yes at least a dozen so far
> 
> 96-02. 2 wheel drive v6. Make sure and get the six cylinder rearend for some reason it's a tad bit wider than the 4 cylinder
> 
> People who say you can't run standard offset with taco rear ends are probably running the 4 cylinder version
> 
> You also need to have the factory universal yoke adapter machined to fit the impala style driveline. I also machine my own "t" block for connecting the Chevy rear brake line so not sure what others do about that



finally someone busts the toyota secret open. thanks for the input. im sure it will help plenty.


----------



## 1229

This topic is worth getting pinned.


----------



## Dylante63

Yup


----------



## edelmiro13

Classic Customs said:


> Yes at least a dozen so far
> 
> 96-02. 2 wheel drive v6. Make sure and get the six cylinder rearend for some reason it's a tad bit wider than the 4 cylinder
> 
> People who say you can't run standard offset with taco rear ends are probably running the 4 cylinder version
> 
> You also need to have the factory universal yoke adapter machined to fit the impala style driveline. I also machine my own "t" block for connecting the Chevy rear brake line so not sure what others do about that


Right on thanks Tommy great info


----------



## edelmiro13

Can we get a MOD to pin this topic ???


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## 1229

edelmiro13 said:


> Can we get a MOD to pin this topic ???


seems that some mods are too busy changing topic titles that are basically a defamation to an actual business. AKA some mods need to get the fuck out.


----------



## lone star

TATTOO-76 said:


> seems that some mods are too busy changing topic titles that are basically a defamation to an actual business. AKA some mods need to get the fuck out.


----------



## 1229

lone star said:


>


great topic Ken, lots of great info!!!


----------



## lone star

TATTOO-76 said:


> great topic Ken, lots of great info!!!


i think its a good topic. i think it would be better if maybe some 65+ impalas, glasshouse etc people chime'd in with their info for those years, ive never owned those years so i dont know anything about them.


----------



## 1229

lone star said:


> i think its a good topic. i think it would be better if maybe some 65+ impalas, glasshouse etc people chime'd in with their info for those years, ive never owned those years so i dont know anything about them.


I never mounted the skirts on my 67 or 76. When I had a 70 Monte Carlo I got the rear narrowed an inch on each side to run skirts.


----------



## edelmiro13

TATTOO-76 said:


> seems that some mods are too busy changing topic titles that are basically a defamation to an actual business. AKA some mods need to get the fuck out.


Yup I seen that probabaly have to bribe one to get this pinned


----------



## Frankie1

Starting the frame on my 61 rag and had some Q's about versailles rear end.Was wondering what riders were doing about the e-brake issue?From
my research its needed to semi self adjust the calipers.So eliminate the cable and manual adjust every now and again?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dylante63

Frankie1 said:


> Starting the frame on my 61 rag and had some Q's about versailles rear end.Was wondering what riders were doing about the e-brake issue?From
> my research its needed to semi self adjust the calipers.So eliminate the cable and manual adjust every now and again?Thanks in advance.


The calipers will function fine with out the e brake in my experience. Ford still uses that style of caliper on certain vehicles. Binding and stuck e-brake cables cause issues with pad wear, I have removed the cables before and had no issues.


----------



## lone star

Im not going to use e brake on mine. Where are all the robo-mods to pin this topic???


----------



## Dylante63

If there ever was a issue with the caliper leaving slack on the inner pad then yes, you could actuate the adjuster/e brake lever by hand with pliers.


----------



## Dylante63

I'm not going to run e-brake on mine either.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Toyota axel is the way too go. We build them in-house here at *CORONADO CUSTOMS *and sell them as a kit ready to install...chrome, raw, y-bone or wishbone set-up


----------



## Frankie1

[HR][/HR]Join Date Sep 2001
Location -3-6-0- OLY WA
Car Club ROYAL IMAGE OLYMPIA
Posts 3,669

[h=2]







[/h]If there ever was a issue with the caliper leaving slack on the inner pad then yes, you could actuate the adjuster/e brake lever by hand with pliers. Thanks for the info...-Frankie:thumbsup:​


----------



## lone star

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Toyota axel is the way too go. We build them in-house here at *CORONADO CUSTOMS *and sell them as a kit ready to install...chrome, raw, y-bone or wishbone set-up


can you please explain the benefit of the toyota vs the ford 9, or gbody rear axle, other than thats what you sell?


----------



## Heath V

lone star said:


> can you please explain the benefit of the toyota vs the ford 9, or gbody rear axle, other than thats what you sell?


Good question, I'd like to know to that too.


Also my rear end is shifted to the left, is it still safe to drive until i get my new rear end?


----------



## edelmiro13

Heath V said:


> Good question, I'd like to know to that too.
> 
> 
> Also my rear end is shifted to the left, is it still safe to drive until i get my new rear end?


Probably not check your bushing or better yet replace them post pics of it shifted ...


----------



## Heath V

We replaced all bushings, the ones on the wish bone are shot. I'm looking to get a new rear end and wish bone. This picture doesn't quite do justice but its the only one I have on my phone and I'm not at home. I put the skirts back on and the left one rubs when i turn a corner, getting all new bushings has helped but not solved the problem. I'm running a g body rear end btw.


----------



## lone star

Can you post pics of the axle bracket work? Did u just leave the stock upper mounts on the axle?


----------



## lowdeville

lone star said:


> can you please explain the benefit of the toyota vs the ford 9, or gbody rear axle, other than thats what you sell?


I'm guessing it's because they're cheap and plentiful.:dunno:


----------



## Heath V

G body rear ends are cheaper than the Toyota ones and I'm guessing more plentiful. This topic still confuses me lol. No really clear cut answers.


----------



## regal ryda

01 Tacoma rear end FS $275 obo.....needs impala mounts, located in the DFW/ATX area of texas


----------



## edelmiro13

Heath V said:


> G body rear ends are cheaper than the Toyota ones and I'm guessing more plentiful. This topic still confuses me lol. No really clear cut answers.


Honestly the clearest answer is going to be build a ford 9 find one on Craigslist and look for a local race shop or someone that just does them on there spare time if you actually take the time to search you should be able to get one done for under 900 you can't go wrong with the ford 9 is my guess


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Heath V said:


> We replaced all bushings, the ones on the wish bone are shot. I'm looking to get a new rear end and wish bone. This picture doesn't quite do justice but its the only one I have on my phone and I'm not at home. I put the skirts back on and the left one rubs when i turn a corner, getting all new bushings has helped but not solved the problem. I'm running a g body rear end btw.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Heath V

edelmiro13 said:


> Honestly the clearest answer is going to be build a ford 9 find one on Craigslist and look for a local race shop or someone that just does them on there spare time if you actually take the time to search you should be able to get one done for under 900 you can't go wrong with the ford 9 is my guess


Thank you for your input.



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

PITBULL said:


> ford 9 inch the only way to go , axles are huge ,thats why the race guys use them , very strong and easy to get parts for .... not about to use a little import rear end , metric garbage . ill stick to what i know is over kill ......... good luck to those of you who do it ..... :biggrin:





PITBULL said:


> we dont use versailles rear ends to hard to get parts for brakes and the housing is weaker , cause its for a car ......... we do a custom 9 inch ford with disc brakes from 99 mustang , and a f 150 housing , also can drill it for small chevy pattern , but that doesnt seem to make any differance ...



A FEW QUOTES FROM ANOTHER TOPIC CLASSIC CUSTOMS HAS UP


----------



## regal ryda

If anybody needs a ford 9....I got one, out of a ford granada (already impala width) with drums but a conversion kit to disc is online


----------



## regal ryda

ttt


----------



## fallstown2163

Will a rear end out a g body work on my 63impala with no cutting since its 58"in length??


----------



## razor

fallstown2163 said:


> Will a rear end out a g body work on my 63impala with no cutting since its 58"in length??


Yes


----------



## razor




----------



## razor




----------



## Heath V

fallstown2163 said:


> Will a rear end out a g body work on my 63impala with no cutting since its 58"in length??


Yes that's what I have in my 64 but its time to upgrade.


----------



## lone star

razor said:


> View attachment 567358


Sway bar and shocks. Nice combo.


----------



## D13CHARRO

regal ryda said:


> If anybody needs a ford 9....I got one, out of a ford granada (already impala width) with drums but a conversion kit to disc is online


Price please. pm me


----------



## razor

lone star said:


> Sway bar and shocks. Nice combo.


Thanks boss, just fitted the sway bar in that pic, it's at the chromers now along with the trunk pan.


----------



## fallstown2163

All I'm running are bags on my tre .. still running shocks and panhard ..do I need a wishbone on my gbody rear end or can I run the stock panhard bar or will it shift? ??


----------



## OVERTIME

it will shift still. you can use a y bone instead


----------



## lone star

razor said:


> Thanks boss, just fitted the sway bar in that pic, it's at the chromers now along with the trunk pan.


pm sent


----------



## fallstown2163

OVERTIME said:


> it will shift still. you can use a y bone instead


Thanks bro


----------



## lone star

Guess not worth pinning.


----------



## fallstown2163

OK bout me a rear end today out a 86ss Monte Carlo for 150$$$..I have tubular trailing arms for my rear bags.. do I need to buy new impala mounts to instal or do I remove and reuse old ones? ? And I have aftermarket disc brakes on My impala rear end will it bolt right on?? Sorry if I asked a stupid question first set of skirts lol


----------



## lone star

The gbody read end is 58 inch so it will clear skirts. Not sure if your after market disc brake kit is zero offset or not. That can play a big factory. You can chop off your impala axle mounts for thetrailing arms. If u dont want any down time u can find someone selling an old axle and have them chop the axle up and send u the mounts. (Thats what i did) or you can go to currie website, they sell all 4 axle mounts. Ready to weld on.


----------



## fallstown2163

My disc brakes are minimum offset from cpp ...BTW thanks for feedback


----------



## biggie84

Does anybody kno if a 60s t bird rear end close or same to Versailles rear


----------



## edelmiro13

Dropped off the ford 9 at the race shop today gonna be nice with new tube


----------



## OVERTIME

Post pictures of it after its finished too . should look really clean


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## edelmiro13

OVERTIME said:


> Post pictures of it after its finished too . should look really clean


 Yup not only clean but stronger aswell 3 inch DOM .250 wall.....


----------



## lone star

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Skim said:


> i prefer ford 9" from a lincoln versailles u fet shortened, stronger and disc all in one. plus they are the best looking.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

good topic


----------



## 1229

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> good topic


x2 and deserves to get pinned.


----------



## edelmiro13

TATTOO-76 said:


> x2 and deserves to get pinned.


Who do we have to bribe ???


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Who do we have to bribe ???


Take your choice of crooked mods. They erase topics to benefit themselves, but wont save topics that help everyone.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

lone star said:


> Take your choice of crooked mods. They erase topics to benefit themselves, but wont save topics that help everyone.


politics same as government :thumbsdown:


----------



## red63rag

lol!!!!!


----------



## lowdeville

lone star said:


> Take your choice of crooked mods. They erase topics to benefit themselves, but wont save topics that help everyone.


Don't say anything or you will be threatened with permaban.


----------



## razor




----------



## razor




----------



## lone star

That swaybar is priceless. Got mine on the way, be here early next week


----------



## edelmiro13

I like the sway bar also but is this a g body rear end? And do u have the stock banana bar or a y bone on there? Cause if its already 4 linked what's the purpose of the pan hard bar ?


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> I like the sway bar also but is this a g body rear end? And do u have the stock banana bar or a y bone on there? Cause if its already 4 linked what's the purpose of the pan hard bar ?


If im not mistaken, he is running a stock impala suspension only thing different is the g body rear end. Also another low budget option. I never thought about running a gbody rear until recently but they measure 58 inch


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> If im not mistaken, he is running a stock impala suspension only thing different is the g body rear end. Also another low budget option. I never thought about running a gbody rear until recently but they measure 58 inch


Damn never knew that ethier that they was 58.... But I'm sticking to the ford 9 I plan on DRIFTING in the 64 so need a lil more assurance


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Damn never knew that ethier that they was 58.... But I'm sticking to the ford 9 I plan on DRIFTING in the 64 so need a lil more assurance


Get a sway bar, and we can start a sway bar mafia around this camp


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Get a sway bar, and we can start a sway bar mafia around this camp


I just might gonna hot the swap meet maybe tomorrow see what I can find or head to the local junk yard see what's there....


----------



## edelmiro13

Finally got it to work !!


----------



## razor

edelmiro13 said:


> Finally got it to work !!


thats what I like to see, mother fuckers driving their shit to the max!!! Nice!!


----------



## razor

edelmiro13 said:


> I like the sway bar also but is this a g body rear end? And do u have the stock banana bar or a y bone on there? Cause if its already 4 linked what's the purpose of the pan hard bar ?


ya it's still has a pan hard bar 1" longer than stock, upper adjustable banana bar and 2x3 1/4 wall box tube trailing arms with swie bushings built by myself, I work for a custom lowrider/ fab shop here in Toronto, I cut the stock four link mounts on the top of the diff. I installed the diff for now cause when I build the rolling chassis I can build a shorten 9" and chrome it instead of putting it in my car now and chrome it only to have to cut the mounts off and re chrome agin cause it will be four link when I re build the car.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

razor said:


> thats what I like to see, mother fuckers driving their shit to the max!!! Nice!!


:h5:


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## 713ridaz

Toyota Axle Widths: (top)
(all widths are measured wms-wms, wms=wheel mounting surface)

'79-85 front axle~ 55.5", rear axle~ 55"
'86-95 front IFS~ 59", rear axle~ 58.5"
Tacoma 4x4, '96-up 4runner front IFS~ ???, rear axle- 60"


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## bigdog73

i am meeting someone tomorrow who has a Versailles rear end off a 79 model what is the best way to identify that i am not buying one that i would have to modify and if i do go that route what would i have to do to get the rear end to mount up to my 62 impala thanks


----------



## edelmiro13

bigdog73 said:


> i am meeting someone tomorrow who has a Versailles rear end off a 79 model what is the best way to identify that i am not buying one that i would have to modify and if i do go that route what would i have to do to get the rear end to mount up to my 62 impala thanks


Measure it should also have disc brakes


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

FOR SALE 79 lincoln versailles


----------



## Frankie1

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERTIME

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> FOR SALE 79 lincoln versailles


What's the price


----------



## lone star

Got that rear sway bar the other day woot woot


----------



## 63 VERT

lone star said:


> Got that rear sway bar the other day woot woot


What kind of car did it come off of?


----------



## lone star

63 VERT said:


> What kind of car did it come off of?


Thats a big secret to some ppl........


----------



## 63 VERT

lone star said:


> Thats a big secret to some ppl........


Yeah I know


----------



## OVERTIME

I have a bunch of 5 on 5.5 adapters for the bigger ford nine bolt pattern that I will trade for 5 on 4.75/4.50 adapters if anyone needs some


----------



## Hoppn62

lone star said:


> I thought it was 80s models??? Anyone who actually has one under their car care to chime in??


it is 89 to 96 toyota truck rear axle bmh calls it a tacoma to mis lead people


----------



## lone star

Good info ttt


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Good info ttt


Toyota kaka ford better...lol mines almost done just waiting on shafts to come back from gettin resplined from moser..... Got a homie with a Versailles over that he bought but I think he's cutting it down an redoing the tube like I did


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Toyota kaka ford better...lol mines almost done just waiting on shafts to come back from gettin resplined from moser..... Got a homie with a Versailles over that he bought but I think he's cutting it down an redoing the tube like I did


I knew you were a baller.


----------



## razor

edelmiro13 said:


> Toyota kaka ford better...lol mines almost done just waiting on shafts to come back from gettin resplined from moser..... Got a homie with a Versailles over that he bought but I think he's cutting it down an redoing the tube like I did


why is he cutting it down? It's already 58 1/4" witch is perfect??


----------



## edelmiro13

razor said:


> why is he cutting it down? It's already 58 1/4" witch is perfect??


Because he's want to use DOM TUBE it's a lot stonger and cutting off his old brackets can be smoothed down but still when u go to chrome might leave some uneven or pits etc the DOM is smooth alread and perfect you have to use 3inch 1/4 wall.... He don't have to do it I guess he just wants to do it if it was up to me I'd change it to a 31 spline since a Versailles is only 28 and a lil weaker and change it to posi track etc but that's just me


----------



## Dylante63

Yeah I'm putting 31 spline axles in my Versailles diff. Have not made up my mind about running a posi carrier since it is a little useless in a lowrider lol


----------



## edelmiro13

Dylante63 said:


> Yeah I'm putting 31 spline axles in my Versailles diff. Have not made up my mind about running a posi carrier since it is a little useless in a lowrider lol


Why is it useless?


----------



## red chev

I used to have a monte with 10 batts drove it 300 miles alot of times .. Those rearends are strong dont get why they are getting a bumb wrap on here..


----------



## edelmiro13

red chev said:


> I used to have a monte with 10 batts drove it 300 miles alot of times .. Those rearends are strong dont get why they are getting a bumb wrap on here..


Which ones? And I don't think any are getting bum raps just that we have asked for info on toyo rear end and at first it was a big secret just go thru the whole topic see how many different answers there is I talk shit about the toyo but I'm just talking never had one I wanted one but never got the right info and stayed with the ford nine and honestly when it's all said and done I still ended up paying less then what it would have been to probably order one and send it out here


----------



## red chev

82 non reinforced at that


----------



## Dylante63

edelmiro13 said:


> Why is it useless?


Are you really going to be burning 13s all the time. Plus a aggressive limited slip will make turning tight at low speeds more difficult. Seems like you would be chirping around when 3 wheeling etc. I still might run one though haha


----------



## edelmiro13

Dylante63 said:


> Are you really going to be burning 13s all the time. Plus a aggressive limited slip will make turning tight at low speeds more difficult. Seems like you would be chirping around when 3 wheeling etc. I still might run one though haha


More than likely yes I would be I got a heavy foot ill do it till the engine blows! Not sure what u mean on the turning makes probably no difference to me cause I have manual steering and I'm not planing on changing it turns just fine for me at low speeds the chirping hmm not sure also what u mean its not getting tacked or a spool put in its an actually posi trac new clutches etc so probably doubt the chirping.... 

But if ur not gonna do that then why change it to 31 and if you do change yours to 31 you probably run into the problem of having to buy new shafts there about 200 a piece or use some 31 spline an may e just need to buy one side.... I just wanted to kinda go a lil out with it and I don't even have 800 bucks in it yet I'm building the car to have fun with that's what's important to me if all fails I still got my health kids and family I can always build another


----------



## Dylante63

Yeah I'm just gonna get new axles along with whatever else depending on if I run a limited slip. I was not trying to tell you how to build ur car it's all good I might still put one in mine, the preload on the clutches can make it more or less aggressive. Cool to see your actually building a rear diff for your car though.


----------



## edelmiro13

Dylante63 said:


> Yeah I'm just gonna get new axles along with whatever else depending on if I run a limited slip. I was not trying to tell you how to build ur car it's all good I might still put one in mine, the preload on the clutches can make it more or less aggressive. Cool to see your actually building a rear diff for your car though.


Nothing like that homie never thought u was saying that just making conversation....


----------



## razor

edelmiro13 said:


> Because he's want to use DOM TUBE it's a lot stonger and cutting off his old brackets can be smoothed down but still when u go to chrome might leave some uneven or pits etc the DOM is smooth alread and perfect you have to use 3inch 1/4 wall.... He don't have to do it I guess he just wants to do it if it was up to me I'd change it to a 31 spline since a Versailles is only 28 and a lil weaker and change it to posi track etc but that's just me


I guess if its pitted bad then it makes sence, good diff's as they are tho, even a 28 spline .


----------



## lone star

So wheres a good place to buy a'kit' if you will......brake lines/hoses.....bearings, seals, caliper rebuild etc....for the versaille....???


----------



## edelmiro13

razor said:


> I guess if its pitted bad then it makes sence, good diff's as they are tho, even a 28 spline .


Well u could grind and fill if you wanted but just seemed easier to replace with new


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> So wheres a good place to buy a'kit' if you will......brake lines/hoses.....bearings, seals, caliper rebuild etc....for the versaille....???


Try moser I wouldn't know but that would be my first guess


----------



## OVERTIME

lone star said:


> So wheres a good place to buy a'kit' if you will......brake lines/hoses.....bearings, seals, caliper rebuild etc....for the versaille....???


Ebay has some of it for sale


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## 1229

lone star said:


> Ttt


Pin Pin Pin


----------



## lone star

TATTOO-76 said:


> Pin Pin Pin


Pfff im done askin for anything on here. Use it for what its worth


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Pfff im done askin for anything on here. Use it for what its worth


How's that roller coming ?


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> How's that roller coming ?


Its here...havent touched it. Christmas set me back about 2 months...but its a new year and doing new things, newumsayn?


----------



## red chev

anyone know the size of a 86 caprice 10 bolt rearend.? would it work?


----------



## Hoppn62

edelmiro13 said:


> Toyota kaka ford better...lol mines almost done just waiting on shafts to come back from gettin resplined from moser..... Got a homie with a Versailles over that he bought but I think he's cutting it down an redoing the tube like I did


toyota never made there own axle spicer made them according too several drive train shops they can handle 600 horse power and people use them fore rock crawlers, toyota axles run 2 to 3 hundred thousand miles with out a problem. ford 9 inch can handle an infinate amount of power butt they take more power to turn them they have 3 gears fully locked to geather at all times being that tight they go through bearings and seals about every 30 to 50 thousand miles and with the exeption of a few models of car 9 inch they have to be shortened that is costly. along with wearing out faster you get bad fuel economy from the tight gears even lower powered drag racers have started using the mazda 8.8 instead of the 9 inch fore these same reasons.


----------



## edelmiro13

Hoppn62 said:


> toyota never made there own axle spicer made them according too several drive train shops they can handle 600 horse power and people use them fore rock crawlers, toyota axles run 2 to 3 hundred thousand miles with out a problem. ford 9 inch can handle an infinate amount of power butt they take more power to turn them they have 3 gears fully locked to geather at all times being that tight they go through bearings and seals about every 30 to 50 thousand miles and with the exeption of a few models of car 9 inch they have to be shortened that is costly. along with wearing out faster you get bad fuel economy from the tight gears even lower powered drag racers have started using the mazda 8.8 instead of the 9 inch fore these same reasons.


Real good info thanks should be great for a lot of people that want to use the toyo rear end lots of good points u have made I haven't ever used either or be my first time having a custom built rear end. My gear ratio is in the 350 but I honestly already get bad fuel economy don't think it will matter much if I get a lil worse or better in that area I don't drive much on the interstate and I doubt I will put 30k miles knowing me ill sell it but maybe next time ill try the Toyota I choose to go with the nine cause I wanted to go find one myself have it done and then install it but couldn't ever find which ones were the ones used so I had a nine started so to late to go back thanks for the info sounds like its one tough rear end


----------



## lone star

Ttt


----------



## edelmiro13

Hoppn62 said:


> toyota never made there own axle spicer made them according too several drive train shops they can handle 600 horse power and people use them fore rock crawlers, toyota axles run 2 to 3 hundred thousand miles with out a problem. ford 9 inch can handle an infinate amount of power butt they take more power to turn them they have 3 gears fully locked to geather at all times being that tight they go through bearings and seals about every 30 to 50 thousand miles and with the exeption of a few models of car 9 inch they have to be shortened that is costly. along with wearing out faster you get bad fuel economy from the tight gears even lower powered drag racers have started using the mazda 8.8 instead of the 9 inch fore these same reasons.


What Toyota rear ends are these and out of what years and model are used? Honestly I don't think the 9 are costly to shorten and change all the work I'm getting done for mine and still under a grand


----------



## 1229

edelmiro13 said:


> What Toyota rear ends are these and out of what years and model are used? Honestly I don't think the 9 are costly to shorten and change all the work I'm getting done for mine and still under a grand


sounds like youre gonna have one hell of a rearend (not much **** at all). thats not a bad price, for that much work.


----------



## Dylante63

Agreed.


----------



## Hoppn62

edelmiro13 said:


> Real good info thanks should be great for a lot of people that want to use the toyo rear end lots of good points u have made I haven't ever used either or be my first time having a custom built rear end. My gear ratio is in the 350 but I honestly already get bad fuel economy don't think it will matter much if I get a lil worse or better in that area I don't drive much on the interstate and I doubt I will put 30k miles knowing me ill sell it but maybe next time ill try the Toyota I choose to go with the nine cause I wanted to go find one myself have it done and then install it but couldn't ever find which ones were the ones used so I had a nine started so to late to go back thanks for the info sounds like its one tough rear end


yah if i had one on its way i would not change either there are positive and negatives both ways you just said one was better than the other and thats just not true


----------



## edelmiro13

Hoppn62 said:


> yah if i had one on its way i would not change either there are positive and negatives both ways you just said one was better than the other and thats just not true


Yea I did say that but I think I did also post I was just talking shit no pun intended towards anyone was wanting for people to speak up and reveal which are the rear ends to use out of the Toyotas which truck models what to loom for etc.... Just like I asked you above but still no answer... And I'm looking for serial nbera etc


----------



## indyzmosthated

Mpg..... My ford 9" was done by the same guy doing edelmiros and I get 20mpg. But then again I have a 700r4 and 2.81 gears


----------



## Hoppn62

edelmiro13 said:


> Yea I did say that but I think I did also post I was just talking shit no pun intended towards anyone was wanting for people to speak up and reveal which are the rear ends to use out of the Toyotas which truck models what to loom for etc.... Just like I asked you above but still no answer... And I'm looking for serial nbera etc


1989 to 1995 2 wheel drive


----------



## Hoppn62

edelmiro13 said:


> Yea I did say that but I think I did also post I was just talking shit no pun intended towards anyone was wanting for people to speak up and reveal which are the rear ends to use out of the Toyotas which truck models what to loom for etc.... Just like I asked you above but still no answer... And I'm looking for serial nbera etc


sorry i missed the question.


----------



## Hoppn62




----------



## 63hardtoprider

Hoppn62 said:


>


Why buy another rear end that you still have to re-enforce? You can do that to the STOCK impala rear end. The thing with a Ford 9" is that you DON'T have to re-enforce it.


----------



## Hoppn62

63hardtoprider said:


> Why buy another rear end that you still have to re-enforce? You can do that to the STOCK impala rear end. The thing with a Ford 9" is that you DON'T have to re-enforce it.


you do not have to reinforce toyota axle either i just did i liked how it looked those trucks are half ton raited


----------



## Hoppn62

63hardtoprider said:


> Why buy another rear end that you still have to re-enforce? You can do that to the STOCK impala rear end. The thing with a Ford 9" is that you DON'T have to re-enforce it.


the reason to replace the stock rear end has nothing to do with the housing more to due to internal defects they spit axl shafts


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Hoppn62 said:


> the reason to replace the stock rear end has nothing to do with the housing more to due to internal defects they spit axl shafts


Right, BUT instead of buying another rear end, you can just get a set of Moser axles and re-enforce the stock one, and be cheaper in the long run. There really is just NO reason not to just use a Ford 9".


----------



## edelmiro13

TATTOO-76 said:


> sounds like youre gonna have one hell of a rearend (not much **** at all). thats not a bad price, for that much work.


Thanks TATTO-76 I know it sounds like to good of a deal and hell I can't even believe it I figured I be paying more and honestly I didn't go in there and ask the guy hey hook me up just told him what I wanted and he said okay ill get it done. Hopefully I can pick it up soon to post pics


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev

anyone know the length of a 86 caprice 10 bolt...thanks!


----------



## edelmiro13

Hoppn62 said:


> 1989 to 1995 2 wheel drive


4 cylinder or 6 I heard there's a difference ?


----------



## Hoppn62

edelmiro13 said:


> 4 cylinder or 6 I heard there's a difference ?


a small diference in length they will both work


----------



## Hoppn62

edelmiro13 said:


> 4 cylinder or 6 I heard there's a difference ?


1 tons are diferent length and gear ratio as well and they will work too


----------



## Hoppn62

i brought the old topic to the top


----------



## edelmiro13

Hoppn62 said:


> 1 tons are diferent length and gear ratio as well and they will work too


So you saying those 89 to 95 trucks are 1 tons? I would have never thought that


----------



## lone star

I doubt they are 1 ton trucks.......???


----------



## Hoppn62

lone star said:


> I doubt they are 1 ton trucks.......???


they do in fact make them they have flat beds and a dually adapter that you take off motor homes are the same


----------



## G_KRALY

63hardtoprider said:


> Right, BUT instead of buying another rear end, you can just get a set of Moser axles and re-enforce the stock one, and be cheaper in the long run. There really is just NO reason not to just use a Ford 9".


the axles can still slide out.the stock ones are complete junk


----------



## lone star

Hoppn62 said:


> they do in fact make them they have flat beds and a dually adapter that you take off motor homes are the same


Thats probably true. I guess when someone says, izuzu makes 1 tons...youd think hell no....but they do make those flat bed utility trucks....


----------



## Hoppn62

G_KRALY said:


> the axles can still slide out.the stock ones are complete junk


the stock axle is fine fore stock applications add a little wait to the rear and hope that the car is lifted pretty high when it comes out or you will be getting a quarter pannel and a paint job


----------



## Hoppn62

lone star said:


> Thats probably true. I guess when someone says, izuzu makes 1 tons...youd think hell no....but they do make those flat bed utility trucks....


yhe funny thing about that is that the housing is the same from a half ton to a 1 ton it is just the gear ratio that is different


----------



## edelmiro13

Hoppn62 said:


> yhe funny thing about that is that the housing is the same from a half ton to a 1 ton it is just the gear ratio that is different


Damn so these lil trucks can handle basically the same as my F350 that's crazy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ANY 1 USE 94-96 IMPALA REAR ENDS????


----------



## Hoppn62

No they are cast center


----------



## edelmiro13

Why would that matter there a guy here that posted he uses a G body rear end I'm sure those are cast also ?


----------



## Hoppn62

edelmiro13 said:


> Why would that matter there a guy here that posted he uses a G body rear end I'm sure those are cast also ?


how are you going to weld the wishbone bracket too it


----------



## edelmiro13

Hoppn62 said:


> how are you going to weld the wishbone bracket too it


With a welder I'm assuming.... Lol 

Idk just look at the previous posts he posted pictures of it I'm jut saying


----------



## edelmiro13

View attachment 567358


I think this is it ....63 g body rear end


----------



## Hoppn62

edelmiro13 said:


> View attachment 567358
> 
> 
> I think this is it ....63 g body rear end


that is set up fore factory suspension that welds on the tube not on the pumpkin the tubes are steel not cast


----------



## edelmiro13

Hoppn62 said:


> that is set up fore factory suspension that welds on the tube not on the pumpkin the tubes are steel not cast


You are very correct but still you can use the rear ends homie talked about above if you wanted to go that route but I would say they would need shoten you can do the same as in the picture


----------



## edelmiro13

But then again I'm no professional or builder or fabricator that's why a race shop is building mine....


----------



## lone star

You are a baller. When you are a baller u dont need to be any of those mentioned....


----------



## Hoppn62

edelmiro13 said:


> You are very correct but still you can use the rear ends homie talked about above if you wanted to go that route but I would say they would need shoten you can do the same as in the picture


why would any one waist time with a 10 bolt axle.


----------



## edelmiro13

Hoppn62 said:


> why would any one waist time with a 10 bolt axle.


Idk matter of preference I was just tring to help answer the guys question... Like I said I don't know it all or try to act like I do for me this is a learning process maybe next car I build ill try a Honda rear end or a jaguar one


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> You are a baller. When you are a baller u dont need to be any of those mentioned....


Lol if I was I would have just bought a Toyota rear end and called it a day I went the cheap route and got a ford 9 since they seem played out


----------



## Hoppn62

edelmiro13 said:


> Lol if I was I would have just bought a Toyota rear end and called it a day I went the cheap route and got a ford 9 since they seem played out


yah i dont know if i call that the cheep rout you could have a chromed toyota fore the price of that 9


----------



## edelmiro13

Hoppn62 said:


> yah i dont know if i call that the cheep rout you could have a chromed toyota fore the price of that 9


So how much is a chromed Toyota ?


----------



## 63hardtoprider

You can get a Ford 9 from a Bronco for around $300, have it cut and the axles re-splined for another $150. Cut the brackets you don't need off and add the bracket for a wishbone for free if you can weld/grind and get it chromed for $550. So you can have a chrome Ford 9" for $1,000.


----------



## lone star

ballers talkin' up in hea


----------



## 63hardtoprider




----------



## OVERTIME

63hardtoprider said:


> You can get a Ford 9 from a Bronco for around $300, have it cut and the axles re-splined for another $150. Cut the brackets you don't need off and add the bracket for a wishbone for free if you can weld/grind and get it chromed for $550. So you can have a chrome Ford 9" for $1,000.


That must have been a hook up price because I payed 900 for that setup through brent not chromed


----------



## LowIndyd

Hoppn62 said:


> how are you going to weld the wishbone bracket too it


 Not saying a G-Body, B-Body etc. rear would be better but, you can weld to cast.


----------



## OVERTIME

I have about 1800 in my f150 ford nine shortened with brackets and chromed and thats without the third member getting chromed. I have 800 in my versailles axle and havent rebuilt or chromed it yet only put brackets on so far.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

OVERTIME said:


> That must have been a hook up price because I payed 900 for that setup through brent not chromed


If you search around and find one in a junk yard or someone has one that needs to get rid of it you may get lucky and find the rearend cheaper. Also the guy I use for chrome is cheap and does AWESOME work. There are some places that won't even touch a rear end to chrome for under $800.


----------



## CadillacTom

Is this a Versailles 9"?


----------



## OVERTIME

It looks to be too long and that axle has backing plates for drums. So no


----------



## CadillacTom

OVERTIME said:


> It looks to be too long and that axle has backing plates for drums. So no


Thanks Homie. I might still cop it and get it cut down.


----------



## CadillacTom

Fellas...what about a Chevy 12 bolt? Has anyone used one?


----------



## fallstown2163

CadillacTom said:


> Thanks Homie. I might still cop it and get it cut down.


What are my options for mounting my gbody rear on my 63 ..how do I attach where my banana bar goes on impala rearend...the part where it goes on gbody rear is cast iron so I can't weld mount there ..do I use a cutlass style ybone? ?


----------



## 1229

CadillacTom said:


> Fellas...what about a Chevy 12 bolt? Has anyone used one?


in my opinion the chevy 10 and 12 bolts just dont have "that look", especially if you are going chrome (or black for that matter). the center section of a GM rearend is just too bulky, ugly, bulky, cast iron and bulky.


----------



## fallstown2163

Any one help a Ryder out ..ttt


----------



## OVERTIME

Take measurements to see if the bananna bar mount will sit on the cast or the steel tube


----------



## CadillacTom

TATTOO-76 said:


> in my opinion the chevy 10 and 12 bolts just dont have "that look", especially if you are going chrome (or black for that matter). the center section of a GM rearend is just too bulky, ugly, bulky, cast iron and bulky.


Thanks Big Homie. I'll do some research and check it out.


----------



## edelmiro13

CadillacTom said:


> View attachment 596068
> 
> 
> Is this a Versailles 9"?


It's probably not one, but just to make sure measure it I believe the Granadas had the same as the Versailles but came with drum brakes


----------



## edelmiro13

fallstown2163 said:


> Any one help a Ryder out ..ttt


Go thru the pages and look for the screen name Razor I believe he's the one that uses a g body rear end on his 63 he posted on this thread a few time he might be able to give you some tips


----------



## SOLZ64SS

my 64 and 65 with juice and standard diff wit skirts running 13x7 a bit of mods for 3 wheel but a lot cheaper than new diff 
http://i41.tinypic.com/syaw4p.jpg
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1102/Sh...20(51).JPG
Just modified the skirts by cuttin the locking mech and trimming the bottom edge. On the 64 I did a bit more so I can 3 wheel


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

anyone got a place to narrow rearends in So.Cal??


----------



## razor

edelmiro13 said:


> Go thru the pages and look for the screen name Razor I believe he's the one that uses a g body rear end on his 63 he posted on this thread a few time he might be able to give you some tips


her is a better pic.






deuce rag.


----------



## edelmiro13

razor said:


> her is a better pic.
> View attachment 597141
> deuce rag.


My bad 62 rag


----------



## regal ryda

CadillacTom said:


> View attachment 596068
> 
> 
> Is this a Versailles 9"?


this looks like the ford 8" that I have in my car now almost the same as the 9" but housing isnt as thick and dont have disc like the 9"


----------



## 63 VERT

regal ryda said:


> this looks like the ford 8" that I have in my car now almost the same as the 9" but housing isnt as thick and dont have disc like the 9"



That looks very clean mike what kind of car or truck did that come out of ?


----------



## edelmiro13

Adding this link on here has a lot of great info about Ford 9 I'm sure there is PLEANTY more out there hopefully it can help some one 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...xoD4DA&usg=AFQjCNEheN_op_aKBNDb0n_3QlXNlyyHuw


----------



## regal ryda

63 VERT said:


> That looks very clean mike what kind of car or truck did that come out of ?


It came from the Versailles lil sister a Granada, me personally I dont care for all wheel discs just more cleaning, plus seeing how 75% of your stopping power is up front so thats the only place you need discs. I did just happen to get rid of a ford 9 that had drums out of another Granada, shoulda kept it for the next project but oh well I'll get another


----------



## Nicotine

just spokes wheels said that i could do 5.5" wide wheels (rear) and it would clear my 64 ss' rear fender skirts.

think i should have no issues?... stock rear end thus far...


----------



## razor

Nicotine said:


> just spokes wheels said that i could do 5.5" wide wheels (rear) and it would clear my 64 ss' rear fender skirts.
> 
> think i should have no issues?... stock rear end thus far...


5.5's are gonna look weak in my opinion, Omar is a good guy, but be careful with a stock axle, we changed one at the shop on a 63' hardtop and the guy had just wire wheels on a bone stock car and his axle pulled out, also if your not running skirts you can fit 13x7 reverse, you can even run the skirts but would have to cut the latch of and screw the skirts on but I would not do that cause if you get a flat your gonna have a problem getting to the screws on the side of the road.


----------



## razor

Nicotine said:


> just spokes wheels said that i could do 5.5" wide wheels (rear) and it would clear my 64 ss' rear fender skirts.
> 
> think i should have no issues?... stock rear end thus far...


we can change the rear axle for you so you don't have problems, run skirts with no clearance problems and skirts go on like stock.switches n' thangs Toronto .lmk


----------



## Hydrohype

This is a great topic, you can see that I cheated when it came to laying down with my glasshouse! 

I like 14x7's and i have grown to like my skirt the way it is? 

I PLAN ON GETTING A 68 CONVERTIBLE IN 2 OR 3 MONTH'S! DO YOU GUYS KNOW IF i AM GOING TO HAVE THE PROBLEMS 

WITH THE REAR END SHIFTING FROM SIDE TO SIDE LIKE YOU GUYS DO WITH THE 64'S ON DOWN? I AM GOING TO WANT SKIRTS 

WITH 14 INCH RIMS, WITH STROKES THAT ARE NOT REVERSE COIL! DO YOU THINK i CAN GET AWAY WITH 10'S OR 12'S IN THE BACK 

OF A 68 VERT? THANKS!


----------



## SLICK62

razor said:


> 5.5's are gonna look weak in my opinion, Omar is a good guy, but be careful with a stock axle, we changed one at the shop on a 63' hardtop and the guy had just wire wheels on a bone stock car and his axle pulled out, also if your not running skirts you can fit 13x7 reverse, you can even run the skirts but would have to cut the latch of and screw the skirts on but I would not do that cause if you get a flat your gonna have a problem getting to the screws on the side of the road.


Come to think of it, I've only had wires on lifted cars, are you saying that you should not run wires on a stock car because of issues? Seems like everybody who snags up an impala puts wires on it instantly till they have the time and cash to lift it without problems... At least that's my plan :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

Bottom line is the rear end is the weakest link on these impalas. Any type of upgrade is better than a stock axle, IMO. Its like running refurbished gel cells in the trunk. Sometimes they work fine, other times they go out without warning. So why set yourself up for that problem. Be proactive.


----------



## razor

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 597666
> 
> 
> This is a great topic, you can see that I cheated when it came to laying down with my glasshouse!
> 
> I like 14x7's and i have grown to like my skirt the way it is?
> 
> I PLAN ON GETTING A 68 CONVERTIBLE IN 2 OR 3 MONTH'S! DO YOU GUYS KNOW IF i AM GOING TO HAVE THE PROBLEMS
> 
> WITH THE REAR END SHIFTING FROM SIDE TO SIDE LIKE YOU GUYS DO WITH THE 64'S ON DOWN? I AM GOING TO WANT SKIRTS
> 
> WITH 14 INCH RIMS, WITH STROKES THAT ARE NOT REVERSE COIL! DO YOU THINK i CAN GET AWAY WITH 10'S OR 12'S IN THE BACK
> 
> OF A 68 VERT? THANKS!


i believe the clearance issues with skirts on 65 and up are tight aswell but maybe someone can chime in with more expertise on those years, but I can tell you 65 and up use "c" clip style like a "g" body so you won't get the problems like 64 and down (axles walking out)


----------



## razor

SLICK62 said:


> Come to think of it, I've only had wires on lifted cars, are you saying that you should not run wires on a stock car because of issues? Seems like everybody who snags up an impala puts wires on it instantly till they have the time and cash to lift it without problems... At least that's my plan :thumbsup:


it seems to be mostly on gm cars of the late 50's to mid 60's , or anything that run's the same axles as a 58' to 64 ' impala, anything other than that is usally ok.


----------



## brn2ridelo

edelmiro13 said:


> It's probably not one, but just to make sure measure it I believe the Granadas had the same as the Versailles but came with drum brakes





regal ryda said:


> It came from the Versailles lil sister a Granada, me personally I dont care for all wheel discs just more cleaning, plus seeing how 75% of your stopping power is up front so thats the only place you need discs. I did just happen to get rid of a ford 9 that had drums out of another Granada, shoulda kept it for the next project but oh well I'll get another


Like this one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

DIDNT THEY MAKE 4 DOORS TO???


----------



## edelmiro13

Nicotine said:


> just spokes wheels said that i could do 5.5" wide wheels (rear) and it would clear my 64 ss' rear fender skirts.
> 
> think i should have no issues?... stock rear end thus far...


If you run Dayton's and Add a y bone to the stock rear end I think it should be fine the issue you have to remember is the body shifting only thing that is scary is the risk of the axel coming out ... I have a stock rear running Dayton's and skirts I can lift to stock level with no issues and lowered also


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

74chevy glasshouse said:


> anyone got a place to narrow rearends in So.Cal??


???


----------



## Hydrohype

SLICK62 said:


> Come to think of it, I've only had wires on lifted cars, are you saying that you should not run wires on a stock car because of issues? Seems like everybody who snags up an impala puts wires on it instantly till they have the time and cash to lift it without problems... At least that's my plan :thumbsup:


hell yea, when i find a vert I hope it has rally's on it? but i am going to spoke it, and skirt it up ASAP. 

Most of you guys probably already know, that Daytons run a little more shallow than China rims.. when I first got my caprice I was 

able to put 14x7 daytons in the back with stock mounting brackets on the skirts with plenty of clearance... but when the car was 

getting cut, I did not want to take any chance's of rubbing so i scrapped the brackets and moved the skirts out a little..

( I could be wrong) But I think the guys on Glasshouse fest also talk about using the rear end out of a Bubble top caprice

and a 80's Cadillac?




razor said:


> i believe the clearance issues with skirts on 65 and up are tight aswell but maybe someone can chime in with more expertise on those years, but I can tell you 65 and up use "c" clip style like a "g" body so you won't get the problems like 64 and down (axles walking out)


I was hoping that would be the case! THANKS..


----------



## brn2ridelo

Hydrohype said:


> hell yea, when i find a vert I hope it has rally's on it? but i am going to spoke it, and skirt it up ASAP.
> 
> Most of you guys probably already know, that Daytons run a little more shallow than China rims.. when I first got my caprice I was
> 
> able to put 14x7 daytons in the back with stock mounting brackets on the skirts with plenty of clearance... but when the car was
> 
> getting cut, I did not want to take any chance's of rubbing so i scrapped the brackets and moved the skirts out a little..
> 
> ( I could be wrong) But I think the guys on Glasshouse fest also talk about using the rear end out of a Bubble top caprice
> 
> and a 80's Cadillac?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping that would be the case! THANKS..


Yes a 91 bubble caprice rearend works great did this to my old glasshouse


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

but then driveshaft rubs tunnei right?


----------



## Nicotine

I'm only doing bags. Not hydros (due to insurance reasons). Ill give the 5.5s in the rear a go. If it sucks, ill change it up. 

Good to see there are options tho.


----------



## brn2ridelo

74chevy glasshouse said:


> but then driveshaft rubs tunnei right?


you have to cut your driveline 2in then have it re balanced


----------



## KNDYLAC

i got a 66-67 ford bronco rear end, do I got to shorten it? or will it be fine?


----------



## regal ryda

KNDYLAC said:


> i got a 66-67 ford bronco rear end, do I got to shorten it? or will it be fine?


needs to be shortened


----------



## regal ryda

brn2ridelo said:


> Like this one


:yes:


----------



## regal ryda

74chevy glasshouse said:


> ???


Might have to holla at big rich from majestics LA, I know he does drive shafts


----------



## KNDYLAC

regal ryda said:


> needs to be shortened


my homeboy said it measured 58.. ima have to re measure it my self, thanks homie


----------



## green ice

edelmiro13 said:


> If you run Dayton's and Add a y bone to the stock rear end I think it should be fine the issue you have to remember is the body shifting only thing that is scary is the risk of the axel coming out ... I have a stock rear running Dayton's and skirts I can lift to stock level with no issues and lowered also


So this method would work with zeniths to and a y bone to stock rear end ?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

regal ryda said:


> Might have to holla at big rich from majestics LA, I know he does drive shafts[/QU?OTE]
> 
> oh yea they do chrome to right ???


----------



## brn2ridelo

74chevy glasshouse said:


> regal ryda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to holla at big rich from majestics LA, I know he does drive shafts[/QU?OTE]
> 
> ih yea they do chrome to ???
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he did mine
> After all is done if you wana lay frame cut and extend your hump in your floor so the drive shaft can move up into the floor
Click to expand...


----------



## edelmiro13

green ice said:


> So this method would work with zeniths to and a y bone to stock rear end ?


I'm not sure on the Zs but my Ds only when I lock up the rear will it hit the skirt if I was to ad the y bone I'm sure that it wouldn't shift to the driver side any more that's the propose of the y bone if I'm correct

This was before I juiced it 









Juiced still stock rear but should be getting ford 9 this weekend hopefully


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

regal ryda said:


> Might have to holla at big rich from majestics LA, I know he does drive shafts


he doesnt do rearends ..


----------



## Hydrohype

edelmiro13 said:


> I'm not sure on the Zs but my Ds only when I lock up the rear will it hit the skirt if I was to ad the y bone I'm sure that it wouldn't shift to the driver side any more that's the propose of the y bone if I'm correct
> 
> This was before I juiced it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juiced still stock rear but should be getting ford 9 this weekend hopefully


DAMM THAT'S A GOOD LOOKIN CAR!


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Hydrohype said:


> DAMM THAT'S A GOOD LOOKIN CAR!


You should see it on person! There is a pearl in the paint and it is AMAZING looking.


----------



## Hoppn62

brn2ridelo said:


> 74chevy glasshouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he did mine
> After all is done if you wana lay frame cut and extend your hump in your floor so the drive shaft can move up into the floor
> 
> 
> 
> or do a wish bone not a y bone the pinion will not piont in to the car any more low to locked with no pinion angle problems
Click to expand...


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Hoppn62 said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> or do a wish bone not a y bone the pinion will not piont in to the car any more low to locked with no pinion angle problems
> 
> 
> 
> y bone on a glasshouse? wat about adjustable uppers??
Click to expand...


----------



## edelmiro13

Hydrohype said:


> DAMM THAT'S A GOOD LOOKIN CAR!


Thanks homie


----------



## razor

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Hoppn62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> y bone on a glasshouse? wat about adjustable uppers??
> 
> 
> 
> That car has a triangulated four link, either do adjustable uppers. And if you want lowers. And one step further would be drop mounts, I did a set for a customer who already painted his frame,bolt in drop mounts painted red to Macth.
Click to expand...


----------



## razor




----------



## westsidehydros

looks good under there danny


----------



## razor

westsidehydros said:


> looks good under there danny


thanks Pete,nice job on the frame, we welded in swivel bushings in the diff ears and then touched up the paint.


----------



## lone star

real daytons to make a difference because of the offset. my 62 has cut springs in the rear (for now) so its equal to riding if it was lifting and having it a little dropped lower than ride height. my roadstar wheels hit the inner quarter panel cant even drive with them. my 14x7 daytons mounted up and i could mount the skirt and do sharp turns like nothing. no rub. so ...wheel offset does help. the different between a dayton offset and roadstar offset my guess is probably 1/2 inch difference.


----------



## edelmiro13

63hardtoprider said:


> You should see it on person! There is a pearl in the paint and it is AMAZING looking.


Thanks lee I like the trunk the best


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> real daytons to make a difference because of the offset. my 62 has cut springs in the rear (for now) so its equal to riding if it was lifting and having it a little dropped lower than ride height. my roadstar wheels hit the inner quarter panel cant even drive with them. my 14x7 daytons mounted up and i could mount the skirt and do sharp turns like nothing. no rub. so ...wheel offset does help. the different between a dayton offset and roadstar offset my guess is probably 1/2 inch difference.


BALLER TALK !!!


----------



## 817.TX.

Pics of skirts being trimmed. :nicoderm:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

i found a ford 9 out of a 1979 Ford F150 and has 3:55 gears around the corner from the house,would this work?? i, not trippin about not having disk brakes like homeboy mentioned just want a strong rear end and just have to shorten it, can get it for about 1-150


----------



## indyzmosthated

It will work great. That's what mine from


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

O REALLY YOU GOT YOURS FROM A OLD F150 TO HUH?


----------



## CadillacTom

indyzmosthated said:


> It will work great. That's what mine from


That's good to know.


----------



## Hydrohype

razor said:


> View attachment 598229



hell yea: that looks tight..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

indyzmosthated said:


> It will work great. That's what mine from


SO SHORTEN IT TO 58 INCHESES


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

HERES THE 1 IM THINKING GETTING TUESDAY


----------



## indyzmosthated

Yes I believe its 58"


----------



## lone star

58 wheel mount surface to wheel mount surface is the magic number. This is factor your brackets will be mounted square and center. U can go slightly shorter for added security, but dont go too short because when u run stock wheel it will rub the frame rails and u will be left to run reverse wheels. Alot of toyota slangers dont tell you this little secret.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

good to know but hope to have it shortened just right for my 59 with cruisers:around:


----------



## razor

64 CRAWLING said:


> good to know but hope to have it shortened just right for my 59 with cruisers:around:


I think the stock 60" lenth clears skirts no problem on a 59/60 cause they are a wider car, one of my car club boys had a 59' hard top with stock skirts and 13x7 no problem, but maybe someone with a 59 can chime in.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THIS IS INTERESTING? WHERE MY 59/60 GUYS AT?? BUT STILL WANT TO REPLACE THE STOCK REAR END WITH A FORD 9 BUT NOW SINCE ITS A 59 I WONDER HOW MUCH TO SHORTEN IT??


----------



## Marty McFly

64 CRAWLING said:


> i found a ford 9 out of a 1979 Ford F150 and has 3:55 gears around the corner from the house,would this work?? i, not trippin about not having disk brakes like homeboy mentioned just want a strong rear end and just have to shorten it, can get it for about 1-150



Not all ford 9 are 58 inches. Just the Versailles and certain others.


----------



## razor

64 CRAWLING said:


> THIS IS INTERESTING? WHERE MY 59/60 GUYS AT?? BUT STILL WANT TO REPLACE THE STOCK REAR END WITH A FORD 9 BUT NOW SINCE ITS A 59 I WONDER HOW MUCH TO SHORTEN IT??


like I said I think 60" is good, gonna try and find a pic of my boys car.


----------



## razor

Stock but cleard 13x7's but maybe with droz it might rub, but don't forget you could mess with lanyard lenth it wish/ y bone, or four link.


----------



## razor




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OK COOL,IM GOING WITH Dz AND CRUISERS SO I KNOW THATS A PLUS SINCE IT SITS ON THE OUTSIDE OF BODY, YEA C WHATS UP WITH THOSE PICS,THANKS MUCH


----------



## 5DEUCE

64 CRAWLING said:


> OK COOL,IM GOING WITH Dz AND CRUISERS SO I KNOW THATS A PLUS SINCE IT SITS ON THE OUTSIDE OF BODY, YEA C WHATS UP WITH THOSE PICS,THANKS MUCH


sup man ...that white 59 used to be mine....there was plenty of room with stock axle between the wheel and skirt....you should have no clearance issues with juice especially with cruisers and d's!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

razor said:


> Stock but cleard 13x7's but maybe with droz it might rub, but don't forget you could mess with lanyard lenth it wish/ y bone, or four link.
> View attachment 600292


YEA WITH DROS ITS A LIL DIF,I WONDER IF THE 58-60 SWAY LIKE THE 61-64S I NEVER PAID ATTENTION, I WANT TO BE ABLE TO HAVE A STRONGER REAR END PLUS WANT TO 3 WHEEL AND HAVE NO RUBBING ACTION GOING ON


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

5DEUCE said:


> sup man ...that white 59 used to be mine....there was plenty of room with stock axle between the wheel and skirt....you should have no clearance issues with juice especially with cruisers and d's!!!


SUP 5DUECE HOMIE LONG TIME NO HEAR,IS ALL WELL, WOW THIS WAS YOURS HUH LOOKED TIGHT,I GOT TO GO MEASURE THIS FORD 9,IF YOU GUYS SAY ITS NO ISSUES WITH THE STOCK REAR END I WONDER IF I COULD JUST THROW THE FORD 9 WITH NO SHORTENING IT???


----------



## 5DEUCE

64 CRAWLING said:


> SUP 5DUECE HOMIE LONG TIME NO HEAR,IS ALL WELL, WOW THIS WAS YOURS HUH LOOKED TIGHT,I GOT TO GO MEASURE THIS FORD 9,IF YOU GUYS SAY ITS NO ISSUES WITH THE STOCK REAR END I WONDER IF I COULD JUST THROW THE FORD 9 WITH NO SHORTENING IT???


all is good here bro....yeah check it out and see....I guess you want to run the stock panhard bar? or something else?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THATS GREAT,YEA I WONDER IF THE PANHARD BAR HAD SWAY ISSUES LIKE THE BANANNA BARS??


----------



## 5DEUCE

64 CRAWLING said:


> THATS GREAT,YEA I WONDER IF THE PANHARD BAR HAD SWAY ISSUES LIKE THE BANANNA BARS??


usually you got both on stock suspenssion but might be an issue for 3 wheel at least on one side with stock length axle


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WELL I GUESS A Y OR WISHBONE IS NEEDED THEN


----------



## 1229

64 CRAWLING said:


> THATS GREAT,YEA I WONDER IF THE PANHARD BAR HAD SWAY ISSUES LIKE THE BANANNA BARS??


59-64 have a banana bar and a panhard bar, not really sure what you're referring to there...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I WAS TIPSY LAST NITE LOL BUT IM JUST GOING WITH A Y/WISHBONE SET UP ON THE FORD 9


----------



## 1229

64 CRAWLING said:


> I WAS TIPSY LAST NITE LOL BUT IM JUST GOING WITH A Y/WISHBONE SET UP ON THE FORD 9


:thumbsup::thumbsup: on the wishbone and 9"


:thumbsdown::thumbsdown: on being tipsy..............:roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

LMAO U RIGHT BUT HEY IT WAS A SATURDAY LOL


----------



## Skim

manu samoa said:


> Great info !!
> As a card carrying member of the glasshouse fest there needs to be a pinned topic for skirts / rear end options also.
> This issue is asked every other day on there


PINNED


----------



## lone star

Bout time


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

ANY INFO ON THE 59/60s SKIM I KNOW YOU KNOW SOMETHING


----------



## edelmiro13

64 CRAWLING said:


> ANY INFO ON THE 59/60s SKIM I KNOW YOU KNOW SOMETHING


I believe there's pictures of a 60 on the first page


----------



## edelmiro13

Skim said:


> PINNED


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YEA I SEEN IT BUT I MEAN AS FAR AS CUTTING DOWN THE FORD 9 ARE THEY DIFFERENT NUMBER ON THESE CARS


----------



## Skim

TATTOO-76 said:


> seems that some mods are too busy changing topic titles that are basically a defamation to an actual business. AKA some mods need to get the fuck out.


Funny part about this is everybody saying this topic needed to be pinned but how many of you have even taken the time to ask a mod to pin it? Lonestar asked so I pinned it. Its that simple. 
Instead we get PMs all day long from people snitching on each other over stupid shit in off topic. Or getting bashed because we DONT do something. Most people have no idea all the dumb shit we have to deal with, scammers flooding the site with fake accounts and scam topics that most folks never see because we delete them instantly - all day long. 
I totally agree this is a great topic that should have been pinned a long time ago. All it took was a PM.


----------



## Skim

64 CRAWLING said:


> YEA I SEEN IT BUT I MEAN AS FAR AS CUTTING DOWN THE FORD 9 ARE THEY DIFFERENT NUMBER ON THESE CARS


I always use a versailles rear end in every car. So far I have not used another but from my understanding unless its a Versailles, Granada, Monarch it will need to be shortened. Also, from the other question - even a pre 61 with cruisers its best to run a shorter rear end with reverse wheels to avoid rubbing. Who wants to bend a corner and have a cruiser fall off and slide down the street.


----------



## Skim

Skim said:


> I always use a versailles rear end in every car. So far I have not used another but from my understanding unless its a Versailles, Granada, Monarch it will need to be shortened.


^^ As for the ford 9" rear ends go - i should have made that more clear


----------



## Skim

64 CRAWLING said:


> ANY INFO ON THE 59/60s SKIM I KNOW YOU KNOW SOMETHING


Just realize the 59 and 60 lower body rolls in real far thats why the stock mounted skirts clear so well and the cruisers dont. the cruisers hang down a lot lower than the stock wheel well skirts that are cut up higher. Theres a reason why everyone runs a shorter rear end on these 58-60 big bodies impalas, its not because its was a fun cool thing to say you did. Theres a reason behind it. i can tell you right now, you throw a stock 9" rear end out of a Ford truck in, that bitch is gonna rub with reverse wheels.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OK THANKS SO I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW MUCH TO SHORTEN IT THEN:happysad:


----------



## regal ryda

64 CRAWLING said:


> OK THANKS SO I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW MUCH TO SHORTEN IT THEN:happysad:


if you're gonna shorten it you may as well do that to the stock Impala rear, the benefit of using the Ford 9 is the ones out of a Versaillies, Granada, or Monarch are already the correct lenght, plus out of the affore mentioned cars they all aren't 9inch rears, but they all work unless you got a big power producing engine. 










Ford 8in, all Skim did was install impala mounts, and chromed for me went right in no adapters for drive shaft or anything

Skirt clearance vvvvvvvv


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

I CANT EVEN FIND THOSE AROUND HERE,I THOUGHT THE STOC ONES ARE WEEK?? AND THOUGHT THE BENIFIT WAS THE DISK BRAKES AND THEY ARE STRONGER SO THE FORD 9 OUT THE F150 AINT WORTH IT???? I THOUGHT ALL FORD 9s ARE STRONGER THEN STOC IMPALA REARS????


----------



## edelmiro13

64 CRAWLING said:


> OK THANKS SO I JUST NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW MUCH TO SHORTEN IT THEN:happysad:


I shorten mine 52 inches flange to flange So once everything's back on it should be about 58 or close to that I used a ford 9 it was out of a 65 it was only a 28 spline so went with a 31 spline now hopefully and I'm saying hopefully this coming weekend will be the day I pick it up ill post some pictures for you I also had it done so its the same lug pattern as the Chevy but nothing special


----------



## Skim

on cruisers its not necessarily the lip of the skirt that you gotta clear, its the latching mechanism. That shit sticks out alot and will hit the rim. This is my 60 with a versailles rear end. Tons of clearance and you can see the latch poking out the backside.


----------



## Skim

64 CRAWLING said:


> I CANT EVEN FIND THOSE AROUND HERE,I THOUGHT THE STOC ONES ARE WEEK?? AND *THOUGHT THE BENIFIT WAS THE DISK BRAKES AND THEY ARE STRONGER SO THE FORD 9 OUT THE F150 AINT WORTH IT???? I THOUGHT ALL FORD 9s ARE STRONGER THEN STOC IMPALA REARS????*


True, they are stronger but if you get a Lincoln Versailles it comes with the dis brakes stock. The Ford Granada and Mercury Monarchs are the exact same car but only the Lincoln version had discs, the V8 Ford Granada and mercury Monarch has drums. The V6 Granada and Monarchs has a Ford 8" rear end like Regal Ryda has, same width as the Versailles none the less.

Lincoln Versailles











Ford Granada










Mercury Monarch










all 3 same car, just like a Tahoe Yukon and Escalade are the same. The versailles is like the Escalade version so it comes with disc brakes where the lower model V8 versions from ford and mercury, same rear end but has drum brakes


----------



## Skim

and you can buy the disc brake kit to convert a granada or monarch to a disc brake rear end like a versailles


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

GOOD INFO WILL KEEP A EYE OUT BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE IM NOT REALLY TRIPPIN ON REAR DISK BRAKES JUST WANT A STRONGER REAR END AND DONT LIKE THE LOOK OF REINFORCED REAR ENS ON IMPALAS TO SO YOU STILL THINK THE FORD 9 OUT THE TRUC IS A BAD IDEA FOR MY CASE IF I WENT THAT ROUTE??


----------



## lone star

do u have abetter pic of how the turnpike front mount is used on your car mr tony. on my 60 i chopped that off and made my own bracket out of some flatbar


----------



## Skim

lone star said:


> do u have abetter pic of how the turnpike front mount is used on your car mr tony. on my 60 i chopped that off and made my own bracket out of some flatbar


I will take one when I get home Im still at work.


----------



## Skim

64 CRAWLING said:


> GOOD INFO WILL KEEP A EYE OUT BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE IM NOT REALLY TRIPPIN ON REAR DISK BRAKES JUST WANT A STRONGER REAR END AND DONT LIKE THE LOOK OF REINFORCED REAR ENS ON IMPALAS TO SO YOU STILL THINK THE FORD 9 OUT THE TRUC IS A BAD IDEA FOR MY CASE IF I WENT THAT ROUTE??


not really a bad idea at all just depends on whether or not its in your budget to have one shortened / new shorter axles etc. versus finding the one thats already the length you need.


----------



## CadillacTom

As soon as I find a Ford 9" off a Versailles, Granada or Monarch, I'm snatching it up, even if I don't have my Impala yet:cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

CadillacTom said:


> As soon as I find a Ford 9" off a Versailles, Granada or Monarch, I'm snatching it up, even if I don't have my Impala yet:cheesy:


best thang to do IMO, start part stacking now, especially for the hard to find shit


----------



## 817.TX.

So ive seen the comment about trimming the skirt. I mounted my skirts on my 64 and was trying to figure out just what to trim (if necessary) but noticed the locking mechanism is the part protrudding the farthest out. Do I hack that off?? :dunno: Any pics would help!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's

This a very good type with valuable info for any building or starting a built. I might have to start a similar topic for the big body Fleetwood on rear end swaps n skirts.
TTT for this topic on Impalas.


----------



## regal ryda

817.TX. said:


> So ive seen the comment about trimming the skirt. I mounted my skirts on my 64 and was trying to figure out just what to trim (if necessary) but noticed the locking mechanism is the part protrudding the farthest out. Do I hack that off?? :dunno: Any pics would help!! :nicoderm:


Dont trim nothing, just run a shorter rear end trimming leads to cut tires/hands IMO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

regal ryda said:


> if you're gonna shorten it you may as well do that to the stock Impala rear, the benefit of using the Ford 9 is the ones out of a Versaillies, Granada, or Monarch are already the correct lenght, plus out of the affore mentioned cars they all aren't 9inch rears, but they all work unless you got a big power producing engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford 8in, all Skim did was install impala mounts, and chromed for me went right in no adapters for drive shaft or anything
> 
> Skirt clearance vvvvvvvv


I KNOW SOMEBODY WITH A BRONCO THEY PARTING OUT THAT GOTS THE FORD 8


----------



## Dylante63

64 crawling, the term 8" or 9" is in reference to the ring gear size used in these rear diffs. Both the 8" and 9" were used in several different applications with different housings and axles of different lengths. You need to measure and confirm the width.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

thank you homie


----------



## edelmiro13

64 CRAWLING said:


> I KNOW SOMEBODY WITH A BRONCO THEY PARTING OUT THAT GOTS THE FORD 8


Is that the smaller bronco cause I thought most of those were 9s


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

NOT THE BRONKO 2s the big ones


----------



## green ice

How about 1964 falcon 8' rear end it measures 52" flange to flange ?


----------



## lone star

green ice said:


> How about 1964 falcon 8' rear end it measures 52" flange to flange ?


52 flange/flange plus 3 inch drums should give u 58 = it will work....


----------



## westsidehydros

The information on this list was compiled by members of the Fairlane / Torino / Ranchero Mailing List. No guarantee as to the accuracy of this data. If you have QUESTIONS about Ford 9" Rear Ends, please visit our Forum.
 *Year & Model*

*Axle Length*

*Notes*

1965-1966 Mustang 57.25 inches 1967-1970 Mustang 59.25 inches 1971-1973 Mustang 61.25 inches 1977-1981 Versailles 58.50 inches 1967-1973 Mustang, Torino, Ranchero, Fairlane 59.25 inches to
61.25 inches 1957-1959 Ranchero and station wagon 57.25 inches 1966-1977 Bronco 58 inches 1977-1981 Granada/Versailles 58 inches 1967-1971 Comet, Cougar, Mustang, Fairlane 59.25 inches 1971-1973 Mustang 61.25 inches 1964 Falcon 58 inches 1967 Cougar 60 inches 1967 Fairlane 63.50 inches coil springs 1972 Ford Van 3/4 ton 68 inches 1973-1986 Ford Van 3/4 ton 65.25 inches 1957-1959 Ranchero and station wagon 
57.25 inches 
narrowest 9" housing1966-1977 Bronco 58 inches5-on-5 1/2 inch diameter bolt circle 1967-1973 Torinos, Rancheros, Fairlanes 59.25 inches or
61.25 inches 1967-1971 Comets, Cougars, Fairlanes 59.25 inches 1975 Mustang II 8" 57.00 inches 1974 Maverick 8" 56.50 inches 
*Where To Find The Nine Inch Rear Axle*

1967-1973 medium and big block Mustangs and Cougars 1966-1971 Fairlanes, Torinos, Montegos, Comets, and other Ford intermediates with big blocks.
1957-1959 V8 Fords and Mercurys
1977-1981 Lincoln Versailles & Trucks​*Types Of Nine Inch Axle Housings*

1967-1973 Mustang/Cougar - light duty, thinnest housing material, small axle bearings, 28 and 31 splines.
1957-1968 passenger car and 1/2 ton truck - medium duty, stronger than Mustang type, 28 and 31 splines.
Ranchero/Torino - heavy duty thick wall housing, 3.25 inch diameter axle tubes with flat tops.
1969-1977 Galaxies (coils), Lincolns (coils), and late pickups (leaf)- 3.25 inch diameter all the way to the backing plate, coil housings have upper control arm mount​*How To Recognize Nine Inch Housing Centers*

1957 - no dimples, flat center band up the center of the rear cover, bottom drain plug.
1958-1959 - two dimples on back of housing, flat center band, some had drain holes.
1960-1967 - two dimples, flat center band, oil level hole in back cover.
1963-1977 Lincoln, LTD, Thunderbirds had 9.375 inch centers, housings were cut away at the gasket surface for ring gear clearance, one curved rib at the front top portion of differential, strong but no gears.​*Tip On Shortening Nine Inch Axles*

1972 and earlier 31 spline axles have the ability to be shortened.
28 spline axles are tapered and cannot be shortened and re-splined.
1973 and later cars have a 5-on-5 bolt circle and the axles cannot be shortened.
1967-1973 Mustang axles can be identified by wheel flange:
Oval hole = 28 splines. 
Two large holes and counter-sunk center = 31 splines.​


----------



## green ice

lone star said:


> 52 flange/flange plus 3 inch drums should give u 58 = it will work....


Thanks


----------



## albertm505

got these old school metal fender skirts 4-sale they measure 12''x 61'' in really good shape pm me, or call 505 330-6454


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Mann good topic im in the process of doing the same thing on my 75 caddy


----------



## westsidehydros

I had a 75 caddy on dros...14x6 and trimmed the skirt, no problems


----------



## edelmiro13

Here's a good question for some of our experts or people that already have built a ford 9.....
So what do you use or what part do you put on the hog head to match the Chevy drive shaft? I already have a slip on my drive shaft so just want to know if the ford hog or u joint gonna work for it ? Also I have to put new drum brakes and I suck at drum brakes does anyone have a link to maybe easy install ....lol


----------



## 3whlcmry

I went to a local driveline shop told them i was adding a ford 9 to my 63 and they gave me a u-joint that fits in the chevy driveshaft and other side on the 9"


----------



## regal ryda

edelmiro13 said:


> Here's a good question for some of our experts or people that already have built a ford 9.....
> So what do you use or what part do you put on the hog head to match the Chevy drive shaft? I already have a slip on my drive shaft so just want to know if the ford hog or u joint gonna work for it ? Also I have to put new drum brakes and I suck at drum brakes does anyone have a link to maybe easy install ....lol


well with the non disc rearends I have it already had the ujoint type yoke so my drive shaft bolted right up


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> Here's a good question for some of our experts or people that already have built a ford 9.....
> So what do you use or what part do you put on the hog head to match the Chevy drive shaft? I already have a slip on my drive shaft so just want to know if the ford hog or u joint gonna work for it ? Also I have to put new drum brakes and I suck at drum brakes does anyone have a link to maybe easy install ....lol



Hit up big rich on here. When he did my slip yoke he also included the adapter flange to bolt onto the flange of the ford 9 and use the gm u-joint. He might have more available....


----------



## indyzmosthated

Dre. Jim might still have the part # for the correct u joint he done on mine


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

Skim said:


> on cruisers its not necessarily the lip of the skirt that you gotta clear, its the latching mechanism. That shit sticks out alot and will hit the rim. This is my 60 with a versailles rear end. Tons of clearance and you can see the latch poking out the backside.


WHAT CRUISERS YOU RUNNING? TURNPIKE OR FOXCRAFT??


----------



## fallstown2163

I see topic finally got a sticky LOL


----------



## lone star

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHAT CRUISERS YOU RUNNING? TURNPIKE OR FOXCRAFT??


Those are turnpike. Turnpikes have the little tab on the front. That i chopped off on my skirts.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WHATS THE BENIFIT OF CHOPPING THAT TAP OFF? I JUST GOT SOME TURNPIKES FOR MY 9


----------



## THUGGNASTY

When running a stock Versailles rear end, what transmission you guys running(350,700)? Any problems with stock gears?


----------



## lone star

64 CRAWLING said:


> WHATS THE BENIFIT OF CHOPPING THAT TAP OFF? I JUST GOT SOME TURNPIKES FOR MY 9


You either chop that tab off and make your own bracket. Or keep the tab and make a bracket on the cars lower rocker to receive that tab, as pictured. I chopped the table off and just used a piece of flatbar to secure it to the lower rocker. I dont know if there is a real proper way to do it since these skirts are mercury and we put them on a gm car. But mine never came loose. Its kind of like putting a bumper kit on a towncar. Wasnt made for it, so theres several ways to go about getting it done.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

OK I SEE WHAT YOU MEAN,THANKS


----------



## OGJordan

Skim said:


> Funny part about this is everybody saying this topic needed to be pinned but how many of you have even taken the time to ask a mod to pin it? Lonestar asked so I pinned it. Its that simple.
> Instead we get PMs all day long from people snitching on each other over stupid shit in off topic. Or getting bashed because we DONT do something. Most people have no idea all the dumb shit we have to deal with, scammers flooding the site with fake accounts and scam topics that most folks never see because we delete them instantly - all day long.
> I totally agree this is a great topic that should have been pinned a long time ago. All it took was a PM.



I just noticed this topic and came in to see if there was any info for my 69, and when I got to the end I was gonna say pretty much this exact thing. It's like you guys are all PMSing women...."you should just know how I feel, I shouldn't have to come out and say it. ". You want something pinned or deleted or moved, you gotta shoot one of us a PM. We don't all sit at our computer 18 hours a day pouring over every single new post made.


----------



## edelmiro13

Don't think anyone was PMSing I'm sorry that its so hard to be a MOD I will pray for you thing is always be positive next time we know to just hit one of you guys up thanks again skim for pinning the topic and hopefully some of the info has helped you with your 69


----------



## DEVOTIONS81

can you run 13x7 on a 75 caddy coupe with skirts ?


----------



## regal ryda

edelmiro13 said:


> Don't think anyone was PMSing I'm sorry that its so hard to be a MOD I will pray for you thing is always be positive next time we know to just hit one of you guys up thanks again skim for pinning the topic and hopefully some of the info has helped you with your 69


:roflmao:


----------



## Hoppn62




----------



## Skim

THUGGNASTY said:


> When running a stock Versailles rear end, what transmission you guys running(350,700)? Any problems with stock gears?


ive used powerglide, turbo350 and 4L60e with a versailles no problems


----------



## edelmiro13

Pics later today ended up paying more than I planed but I did add and add to it ....lol


----------



## lone star

Pics mang


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> Pics mang


Heading to get it it's in the race shop is in the sticks of Indiana ....lol


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Skim said:


> ive used powerglide, turbo350 and 4L60e with a versailles no problems


Thanks Homie !


----------



## edelmiro13

Finally got it home just needs brakes and brake lines 
































Smooth and round no flat spot 








It measures 57.5 posi trac new clutches 31 spline etc


----------



## lone star

You so player


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> You so player


Lol no way if I was player I'd have disc breaks I'm cheap !


----------



## 63 VERT

edelmiro13 said:


> Lol no way if I was player I'd have disc breaks I'm cheap !



At least you won't have to worry about brake dust on you rims


----------



## edelmiro13

63 VERT said:


> At least you won't have to worry about brake dust on you rims


I agree plus I keep the skirts on would have been really bad


----------



## Dylante63

edelmiro13 said:


> Finally got it home just needs brakes and brake lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smooth and round no flat spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It measures 57.5 posi trac new clutches 31 spline etc


Sweet


----------



## 352cutty86

Ttt...


----------



## indyzmosthated

edelmiro13 said:


> I agree plus I keep the skirts on would have been really bad


Nah it's not that bad dre


----------



## edelmiro13

indyzmosthated said:


> Nah it's not that bad dre


My wheels get already all dusty from just dipping to work and back with the skirts on so I don't think having drums or disc going to change anything ill probabaly one convert the front to disc brakes


----------



## lone star

Rich man talkin'


----------



## LALO

I looking to buy a rear end but I'm hesitant about getting it with a posi. I heard it was not a good Idea for when you wanna do a rolling three or wet conditions. What do you guys advice?


----------



## LALO

Would I be alright just getting the open carrier?


----------



## regal ryda

LALO said:


> I looking to buy a rear end but I'm hesitant about getting it with a posi. I heard it was not a good Idea for when you wanna do a rolling three or wet conditions. What do you guys advice?


I wouldnt do posi...unless you plan on racing it too just my opinion


----------



## LALO

regal ryda said:


> I wouldnt do posi...unless you plan on racing it too just my opinion


Never a Lowrider


----------



## edelmiro13

I have a posi but really don't plan to 3 wheel and wet conditions I wouldn't know but I know that I don't drive in wet conditions period since 13 inch tires on a 5k lb car suck anyway..... I guess I'll find out soon if it was a bad idea or not


----------



## edelmiro13

Not sure if its a posi hard to talk to the guy since he's in Japan


----------



## lone star

Ballin


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

regal ryda said:


> I wouldnt do posi...unless you plan on racing it too just my opinion


THATS LIKE SAYING DONT PUT A BUILT MOTOR IN A LOWRIDER ID PUT POSI IF I HAD IT LAYING AROUND


----------



## edelmiro13

64 CRAWLING said:


> THATS LIKE SAYING DONT PUT A BUILT MOTOR IN A LOWRIDER ID PUT POSI IF I HAD IT LAYING AROUND


If you do use a Detriot locker don't use a spool or clutches


----------



## BIGJOE619

whats the best rear end to run in a 75 caprice


----------



## CadillacTom

Sup Fellas. Do a 66 need the rear end swap too? A 9" or Tacoma?


----------



## lone star

BIGJOE619 said:


> whats the best rear end to run in a 75 caprice


I want to say u run newer caprice rears like out of old cop cars. They have disc brakes and are narrow enuff to run skirts. U can look for dirtysanchez member name on here he has a brown glasshouse he did a documented rear end swap and has great info, id link it but im on my phone.


----------



## BIGJOE619

rite on thanks bro


----------



## Hydrohype

razor said:


> i believe the clearance issues with skirts on 65 and up are tight aswell but maybe someone can chime in with more expertise on those years, but I can tell you 65 and up use "c" clip style like a "g" body so you won't get the problems like 64 and down (axles walking out)

















I want 14x7 Og wire's and skirts. I plan on swapping out the 307 with a 350/350 combo so I guess I will need a rear end too!


----------



## Smokin_Endo

X:MARKING:X 

Great info in here 


Need to read it through


----------



## G_KRALY

edelmiro13 said:


> My wheels get already all dusty from just dipping to work and back with the skirts on so I don't think having drums or disc going to change anything ill probabaly one convert the front to disc brakes


I had the same problem so i started using furniture polish on the wheels,keeps the dust off and shines nice


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Waz up homies,

Got a few questions for the experts!!! thank you in advance for taking the time to read and answer some of my questions.
I been looking for a while mainly for a drum set up out of a Granada or Monarch but damn those rear ends are hard to find. Well today was my lucky day! I found a 1979 Versallie rear end in great shape Great!!! but in reality not really because I do not want to change the look of the brake booster and master cylinder on my ride.

Just a little info about my ride : is a 1959 Impala Conv it will be cut for Hydros and I will be running cruiser skirts.

Ok now the questions 


1. Is it possible to convert a versallie rear end to drums?

2. Out of what ford model can I get the drums to replace the disk brakes from the versallie rear end. Other than the Granada or Monarch models.

3. What is the going price for a 1979 Versallie rear end complete with disk brakes?

4. Is there an advantage or disavantage if I go this route instead of the OG Impala rear end?

5. How much is it typically the average to restore a rear end like this one, $1000?

Here is a few pics of the rear end.


----------



## lone star

I guess you could convert to drums but i think you can run drums on front and disc in rear no problem. I paid 500 for my versaille complete. You can get the pistons and calipers and tool for orielly. I have part # if u need it. Youd want to replace the outer bearings. Other than that it should be ready to go. Rear ends dont required alot of overhaul or maintenance unless u want to get fancy and swap out gears and stuff.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

edelmiro13 said:


> Not sure if its a posi hard to talk to the guy since he's in Japan


 shouldnt be japan majestics is on layitlow just look for the topic:thumbsup:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/317023-majestics-japan-25.html


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

WALT CUSTOMS said:


> Waz up homies,
> 
> Got a few questions for the experts!!! thank you in advance for taking the time to read and answer some of my questions.
> I been looking for a while mainly for a drum set up out of a Granada or Monarch but damn those rear ends are hard to find. Well today was my lucky day! I found a 1979 Versallie rear end in great shape Great!!! but in reality not really because I do not want to change the look of the brake booster and master cylinder on my ride.
> 
> Just a little info about my ride : is a 1959 Impala Conv it will be cut for Hydros and I will be running cruiser skirts.
> 
> Ok now the questions
> 
> 
> 1. Is it possible to convert a versallie rear end to drums?
> 
> 2. Out of what ford model can I get the drums to replace the disk brakes from the versallie rear end. Other than the Granada or Monarch models.
> 
> 3. What is the going price for a 1979 Versallie rear end complete with disk brakes?
> 
> 4. Is there an advantage or disavantage if I go this route instead of the OG Impala rear end?
> 
> 5. How much is it typically the average to restore a rear end like this one, $1000?
> 
> Here is a few pics of the rear end.
> 
> View attachment 628568
> 
> 
> View attachment 628569
> 
> 
> View attachment 628570


 why go back to drums if this has discs?:dunno:


----------



## lone star

Prob because the front is drums....


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> why go back to drums if this has discs?:dunno:


Because I dont want to have drums on the front and disk on the rear , I want all of them to have the Og drum look.


----------



## lone star

If it was me id cop that versaille and flip it and find a grenada and pocket the left over.....


----------



## sobayduece

I came up on this 9 inch today going to send it out to get shortened


----------



## edelmiro13

WALT CUSTOMS said:


> Because I dont want to have drums on the front and disk on the rear , I want all of them to have the Og drum look.


Just find one out of a 78 or so ford f150 have it shorten and have the impala mounts put on (something you will have to do with the Versailles anyway) you have to respline the shafts. And if you go a lil further out have them convert it to The impala bolt pattern I would say if you provide the rear end already to a shop that specializes in this your looking about 600 to 700 then you will have drum brakes to me there's nothing to special about the Versailles it has disc brakes which you can add to any rear end, and other than the length if your lucky like Kenny you can find them for 500 or less but most of the time people want hella more


----------



## edelmiro13

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> shouldnt be japan majestics is on layitlow just look for the topic:thumbsup:http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/317023-majestics-japan-25.html


Don't think he's with the majestics I have the info on the suspension of it already but thanks


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

thanks Homie for the info!!


----------



## edelmiro13

Well I got started on the 64s rear end I have one question for now. 
The original banana bar bracket that is on the frame has some shims can anyone post pics or tell me what you used for the new bracket on the other side for the y bone or wish bone ? Or should I not use the shims ?


----------



## lone star

u r probably gona have to chop that exhaust off in front of the axle. it may rub the drum when the car is laid....it depends on how good the muffler man was.....


----------



## edelmiro13

lone star said:


> u r probably gona have to chop that exhaust off in front of the axle. it may rub the drum when the car is laid....it depends on how good the muffler man was.....


it didnt hit with the stock rear end but I'm assuming that since the ford 9 is shorter that may affect it then?


----------



## sobayduece

edelmiro13 said:


> Well I got started on the 64s rear end I have one question for now.
> The original banana bar bracket that is on the frame has some shims can anyone post pics or tell me what you used for the new bracket on the other side for the y bone or wish bone ? Or should I not use the shims ?


i didnt use them on there the Y bone can adjust angle


----------



## edelmiro13

sobayduece said:


> i didnt use them on there the Y bone can adjust angle


Post some pics of yours installed if you don't mind


----------



## lone star

edelmiro13 said:


> it didnt hit with the stock rear end but I'm assuming that since the ford 9 is shorter that may affect it then?


yea its gona bring the backing plates in closer. may or may not rub. it rubbed on 1 of my cars in the past, after i had it narrowed


----------



## red63rag

while your there...you should change the bushings on the trailing arms.....


----------



## edelmiro13

red63rag said:


> while your there...you should change the bushings on the trailing arms.....


All the bushings are new changed them out when the car got cut


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Does anyone know if this will work. 73 caprice rear end swap with a 77 monte carlo rear end to run 13x7s and skirts with no rubbing? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## RoseCityGangsta

regal ryda said:


> it looks more like the Impala stock with the sealed axle housing vs. the G body 12 bolt pattern(I think).....I have a Toyota rear end I'm trying to sell if you interested LMK


Gbodys don't have 12s. They have a super crappy 7.5 ring axles that cant handle more than 300 horses. From what I been told, you put a Gbody rear end on an Impala, and you are gonna blow it up real quick. There is a super awesome forum about Gbodys with specs at http://www.g-body.org/tnt/diffs/diff-codes.php enjoy homies B{


----------



## edelmiro13




----------



## sobayduece

edelmiro13 said:


>


looks bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ALPAq

Somebody know how many " have Mercur Colony Park 1986 rear end?
thx


----------



## red63rag

edelmiro13 said:


>


BEEFY!!!!


----------



## DIRTY ICE

how much to get the a arms and the axels chrome?? i got a 79 cutty


----------



## CadillacTom

OG's, is this one a Versailles 9"? Also, do G-body rear ends require a lot of reinforcing or are they solid as is? It's going on a 63 Impala.


----------



## edelmiro13

CadillacTom said:


> View attachment 644812
> 
> 
> OG's, is this one a Versailles 9"? Also, do G-body rear ends require a lot of reinforcing or are they solid as is? It's going on a 63 Impala.


Measure it


----------



## KAMOZO_310

ttt for them skirts


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Have a question maybe someone can help me out. I tried searching for info but couldn't get a clear answer. How do gear ratios affect performance? Are there gears riders avoid, and similarly gears they prefer? I have a 350/350 combo, going to run 14" tires, skirts, y bone for a simple lay and play setup. My question is: will 4.11 gears on a ford 9" affect performance in any way, if any? Thanks in advance


----------



## razor

KAMOZO_310 said:


> Have a question maybe someone can help me out. I tried searching for info but couldn't get a clear answer. How do gear ratios affect performance? Are there gears riders avoid, and similarly gears they prefer? I have a 350/350 combo, going to run 14" tires, skirts, y bone for a simple lay and play setup. My question is: will 4.11 gears on a ford 9" affect performance in any way, if any? Thanks in advance


It's too high of a gear, car will get up and go quick but you ain't gonna go past 60 miles or 100 km , its gona rev out like crazy, 1 to 1 on a 3 speed is same as a two speed, with a turbo 350 if you stay around high 2's or low 3's it pretty good, like a 3.08 gear, good for longer drives. I got a two speed with a 2.47 gear, do sent take off quick but cruize's nice at like 45-55 miles, my opinion.


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Yea alright, makes sense. Thanks for your input homie ?


----------



## sobayduece

KAMOZO_310 said:


> Yea alright, makes sense. Thanks for your input homie 


Thats what i am going to do 2.50 gears and a th 350 and save the expense of a 700r4


----------



## razor

sobayduece said:


> Thats what i am going to do 2.50 gears and a th 350 and save the expense of a 700r4


Ya exactly, my case was I baught a 58 thousand og miles car that ran mint so I figured cince I cruize long drives it made sence, but if you want a cruize gear with the option of punching the gas and taking off quick a 700r4 with a 3:73 is a nice combo.


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Good info homies. Gracias ?


----------



## rIdaho

Any info on what rearend would be best to skirt my '64 Rag de ville??? ...probably gonna juice the ride too.


----------



## red chev

i got a toyota rearend already to go in my 64 its a drum set up but it did not come with the breakline to hook up to the 64..i was told by a shop in my town 25 bucks but he wants to see the old break line..can you tell me who sells these..i was quoted a 100 bucks on here by another shop seems kind of high...i also need the flange for the drive line..thanks!


----------



## big gonzo

I just juiced my 67 caddy. I need to find a shorter rear end to put my skirts on and hit side to side. Dose anyone know what rear end I can use. HELP


----------



## rIdaho

big gonzo said:


> I just juiced my 67 caddy. I need to find a shorter rear end to put my skirts on and hit side to side. Dose anyone know what rear end I can use. HELP


Whatever you'll need is what I'll need for my '64 Caddy. If you find out, you should post it here for me.


----------



## edelmiro13

red chev said:


> i got a toyota rearend already to go in my 64 its a drum set up but it did not come with the breakline to hook up to the 64..i was told by a shop in my town 25 bucks but he wants to see the old break line..can you tell me who sells these..i was quoted a 100 bucks on here by another shop seems kind of high...i also need the flange for the drive line..thanks!


Summit or Classic industries


----------



## 46'Areosedan

I have a question for you guys. I have a 67 caprice with skirts and had the rear end narrowed 1-1/2 both sides and have no problems running 13x7 daytons. I was wondering how strong is the stock rear end on those cars? My concern is the weight of the car with a fully wrapped frame and hydro set up in the trunk. I had thought about upgrading to a ford 9 inch but was wondering if it was necessary. Thanks


----------



## edelmiro13

46'Areosedan said:


> I have a question for you guys. I have a 67 caprice with skirts and had the rear end narrowed 1-1/2 both sides and have no problems running 13x7 daytons. I was wondering how strong is the stock rear end on those cars? My concern is the weight of the car with a fully wrapped frame and hydro set up in the trunk. I had thought about upgrading to a ford 9 inch but was wondering if it was necessary. Thanks


The first concern I would have is the rear spring pockets there oval so make sure when they do build it they Marie to where the spring fits in there with zero play ....I'm not sure on those on those rear ends but if I was u I would replace it with something stronger just my 2 cents


----------



## sobayduece

For those that are running the lincoln versailles rear end you can change the flange yoke for the 1310 yoke that will bolt up to the impala u joints and not have any clearance issues


----------



## sobayduece

Here is mine finally done


----------



## MrMrFootball82

just got me a ford 9" an can't wait to feel like you


sobayduece said:


> Here is mine finally done
> View attachment 749529


----------



## lone star

incase anyone is wanting to run roadstar wires on their impala this is my 62. the setup consists of 

versaille rear end with a y-bone bought from member on here.
custom bend rear sway bar off a 73-77 monte carlo. , trailing arms drilled and tapped to allow the rear sway bar
roadstar wires with more positive offset than any other wires i know of.
fr380's. 
slip drive line.

before i did the frame/rear end swap, i had the 62 on a stock uncut frame, stock suspension with slightly heated rear springs, shifting the rear end to the side. i couldnt even let the jack down because the tires would rub the inner quarter. not even move-able.


now with the rear end, there is plenty of clearence and straight up and down travel , im going to run 10s in the rear, but the suspension will allow for much more travel...


----------



## razor

If you lock up tens with the sway bar that far back it will touch, it prolly gonna touch half way up, this is mine with 8" shafts in a 12" casing, fully locked up, and my swaybar is as much forward as possible, and curled up too, hasent touched all summer so far


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

46'Areosedan said:


> I have a question for you guys. I have a 67 caprice with skirts and had the rear end narrowed 1-1/2 both sides and have no problems running 13x7 daytons. I was wondering how strong is the stock rear end on those cars? My concern is the weight of the car with a fully wrapped frame and hydro set up in the trunk. I had thought about upgrading to a ford 9 inch but was wondering if it was necessary. Thanks


hey man, i read through the whole topic and didn't really see any info to help 65-70's either...

this is the best that i've come across...

1- http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/321002-65-70-impala-install-tech.html the upper trailing arm kit that jason sells that will center out your rear end and possibly allowing you to run the skirts...

2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02tXDCyeceo hoppos makes a wishbone for 65-70 impalas and it should center your rearend as well but do not know...

ive seen jason's kit installed installe personally, so i know it works (not with skirts, just in general) so im leaning towards that myself...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

my " temp" fix that im going to do on my 67 is extend my panhard 1 inch until i add the upper trailing arm kit from empire customs...

i had to grind my inner fender a little bit just so my wheel wouldnt rub and thats just laid out and im not even running spokes, im running supremes...

does anybody know if the panhards are solid or hollow...??


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

its already close on the passenger side, but i can latch and unlatch it all day long with nor problems, but the drivers side... hell no...!!!


----------



## lone star

razor said:


> If you lock up tens with the sway bar that far back it will touch, it prolly gonna touch half way up, this is mine with 8" shafts in a 12" casing, fully locked up, and my swaybar is as much forward as possible, and curled up too, hasent touched all summer so far
> View attachment 866537


Yea i know its gona be close. Wont know til it happens. In the pics its way lower than the tire. I will keep the topic ipdated. Should be lifted in about a month


----------



## 3whlcmry

Is the stock impala 3rd member longer than a 9"? My driveshaft fitted fine on the stock rearend but on my ford 9 seem to be a bit shorter


----------



## red chev

anyone selling the break line for the toyota rear end swap..mine is 89-93 drum..also need a flange..lmk..thanks!


----------



## 46'Areosedan

RALPH_DOGG said:


> hey man, i read through the whole topic and didn't really see any info to help 65-70's either...
> 
> this is the best that i've come across...
> 
> 1- http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/321002-65-70-impala-install-tech.html the upper trailing arm kit that jason sells that will center out your rear end and possibly allowing you to run the skirts...
> 
> 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02tXDCyeceo hoppos makes a wishbone for 65-70 impalas and it should center your rearend as well but do not know...
> 
> ive seen jason's kit installed installe personally, so i know it works (not with skirts, just in general) so im leaning towards that myself...


hey Ralph_Dogg thanks for the reply. I had came across the empire kit and seems to be well designed. As for the hoppos kit, I had wondered if that design would work on my 67. Appears to work fine with no issues. I guess you can't go wrong with either kit. Now my main concern would be how strong these stock rear ends are with all the added weight. I was wondering if those Versailles rear ends would fit well as they do on the 58-64 cars.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

46'Areosedan said:


> hey Ralph_Dogg thanks for the reply. I had came across the empire kit and seems to be well designed. As for the hoppos kit, I had wondered if that design would work on my 67. Appears to work fine with no issues. I guess you can't go wrong with either kit. Now my main concern would be how strong these stock rear ends are with all the added weight. I was wondering if those Versailles rear ends would fit well as they do on the 58-64 cars.


yeah, i don't remember how far back but someone had mentioned that these may have been a little stringer because you never really see these axles out like the 58-64's… but I'm not sure, they redesigned the frames but i highly doubt they redid the rear ends...

and I'm gonna do my little mod pretty soon (extend the pan hard 1") so ill let you know how that works out… I'm still gonna replace the single arm with the dual upper trailing arm kit from jason so it stays straight but like i said before, this will only be a temp fix...


----------



## Hydrohype

sobayduece said:


> I came up on this 9 inch today going to send it out to get shortened
> View attachment 629865


Why would this need to be shortened if its a ford 9? 

By the way, I love this thread.. I love to check in hear from time to time, just in case i ever cut my impala..


----------



## Hydrohype

razor said:


> If you lock up tens with the sway bar that far back it will touch, it prolly gonna touch half way up, this is mine with 8" shafts in a 12" casing, fully locked up, and my swaybar is as much forward as possible, and curled up too, hasent touched all summer so far
> View attachment 866537



Love the look of a sway bar on a lifted car with skirts.. it's dope!



lone star said:


> incase anyone is wanting to run roadstar wires on their impala this is my 62. the setup consists of
> 
> versaille rear end with a y-bone bought from member on here.
> custom bend rear sway bar off a 73-77 monte carlo. , trailing arms drilled and tapped to allow the rear sway bar
> roadstar wires with more positive offset than any other wires i know of.
> fr380's.
> slip drive line.
> 
> before i did the frame/rear end swap, i had the 62 on a stock uncut frame, stock suspension with slightly heated rear springs, shifting the rear end to the side. i couldnt even let the jack down because the tires would rub the inner quarter. not even move-able.
> 
> 
> now with the rear end, there is plenty of clearence and straight up and down travel , im going to run 10s in the rear, but the suspension will allow for much more travel...


gonna be bad ass!


----------



## mademan9

I prefit my skirts on my 64 and they seem to stick out a little. When I try to push them completely under the fender it has a huge gap. Is this normal?


----------



## Hydrohype

Other than the axle issues. Has any body ever used after market skirts CLASSIC INDUSTRIES on there cars.. Im having trouble finding clean Og skirts for my 68.. and someone told me The classic industries skirts look funny!


----------



## implala66

RALPH_DOGG said:


> yeah, i don't remember how far back but someone had mentioned that these may have been a little stringer because you never really see these axles out like the 58-64's… but I'm not sure, they redesigned the frames but i highly doubt they redid the rear ends...
> 
> and I'm gonna do my little mod pretty soon (extend the pan hard 1") so ill let you know how that works out… I'm still gonna replace the single arm with the dual upper trailing arm kit from jason so it stays straight but like i said before, this will only be a temp fix...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I read that the kit that empire sales eliminates the panhard bar?


----------



## ironroughneck64

If I rivet my skirts to my 64' can I still lift only if I have front and back?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

implala66 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I read that the kit that empire sales eliminates the panhard bar?


it does, that why i want to extend the bar as a temporary solution until i can afford to buy the kit… either that or i might as well just wait now… its getting cold and not taking her out much anyhow… ill probably just wait, and just go ahead and get the kit…


----------



## mademan9

Are 1963 and 1964 impala skirts any different?


----------



## shystie69

edelmiro13 said:


> I'm not sure on the Zs but my Ds only when I lock up the rear will it hit the skirt if I was to ad the y bone I'm sure that it wouldn't shift to the driver side any more that's the propose of the y bone if I'm correct
> 
> This was before I juiced it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juiced still stock rear but should be getting ford 9 this weekend hopefully


 She sits Pretty Nice!!!


----------



## mademan9

TTT


----------



## Bigjxloc

Are there any shops here in CA that can find and do a toyota axle conversion for a 1964 impala? Theres black magic in nevada and Empire customs in Arizona but i havent found a shop here in CA that could do it.


----------



## NYLO-LO

WHAT YEAR TRUCKS DOES THE TACOMA REAR AND FORD 9 REAR HAVE TO BE FROM, TO BE COMPATIBLE WITH A 64?


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Does anyone know where I can take my ford 9" to get the impala stock brackets welded on? I'm in Los Angeles


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Anyone?


----------



## 63 VERT

Homies hydraulics


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Thank you homie. I'll give them a call


----------



## regalboy84

How much does the rim manufacturer, say Daytons, Zenith, Chinas, or whatever othe brands make a difference? Also does say 13', 14' or bigger size affect any of this much?


----------



## lone star

If u narrow the rear end. Rim brand doesnt matter much. If u are trying to run skirts on a stock. Rear. Every 1/16 of an inch counts. But u will still have to make slow turns and run risk o. Skirt flying off,


----------



## KURSED1

TATTOO-76 said:


> 4 pages so far, just because lonestar likes to wear skirts...........:sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> j/k, lots of great info in this topic. this should get pinned, otherwise once it slips down to page 2 or 3, some lazy asshole that dont feel like searching is going to make a new topic. (I.E. all the solenoid topics and NAPA balljoint topics). but again, great topic/great info in here!!!!!


Best Post On This Thread....LOL


----------



## blackcherry 84

I was undecided about going with a ford 9 or Toyota rear end, but I picked this up last night........so ford 9 it is!! :biggrin:


----------



## A&W

blackcherry 84 said:


> I was undecided about going with a ford 9 or Toyota rear end, but I picked this up last night........so ford 9 it is!! :biggrin:


Perfect! Get it chromed and install it on my ride


----------



## msp177

I agree with you on the information. I've been trying to solve a rear end issue and can't seem to get any info. 

Got a stock rear end and HP. The stock will break, sooner or later. I want to swap while I have the body off the frame but, don't know which direction to go. My sense is if I go 9" I think the OEM drive shaft won't fit. 12 Bolt and the OEM brakes won't work. 

Just not sure what it the least painful direction to go. This all seems like a crap shoot for me since I don't know for sure. Perhaps there is some one in Layitlow land that has done this before and knows the easiest way to do this swap with out spending a gazillion to get it done. 

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## msp177

You got any rear end stuff? 

[email protected]
Spring, Texas


----------



## lone star

msp177 said:


> You got any rear end stuff?
> 
> [email protected]
> Spring, Texas


What kind of car/suspension etc. Im down south in rosharon/angleton


----------



## umlolo

Toyota Tacoma .they keep same suspension for a couple years.


----------



## BIGJOE619

What else would I need to do a g body rear end in my 62Impala I'm getting it already with the wish bone mount .. What about drive shaft u joints? Are they the same? What else do I need


----------



## ironroughneck64

G_KRALY said:


> 93 toyota rearend out of a 2wd truck with a y-bone and shocks
> View attachment 551597


What style toyota?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

Ttt


----------



## 64 wagz

This may seem like a silly question to sum but i 'm a newbie to all this.. why wont shirts fit with the stock rearend ,i hav a 6 four currently under build with 14's holdin up the rear and really wanted to put skirts on 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikelowsix4

If I shorten my stock 64 impala rear end 3" is there anything else I would have to do if I put hydros? I would like to know so I can make all mods before sending it to chrome. Not crazy hydro setup just fbss . I hear pan hard, y bar for other rear ends but not sure on stock shortened rears? Any help would be nice. Thanks


----------



## ALPAq

It's possible to ride '64 on skirts with 13x6 and 155/80 on rear?
With 3wheeling etc. ?


----------



## 817.TX.

If my 64 is not lifted can I still ride 14X7s on 520s and not rub the skirts? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star

It may rub. Especially when turning or pulling in an incline..


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

I have molded skirts,like 69 impala show car "El Perucho" and stock rear end on my 68 2 door Impala supersport,even using the panhard bar, and my wheels don not rub... secret is 13 x7 wheels,utilizing the 7 inch barrel to allow the 5.20 x13 to fold evenly like the front wheels, but have the wheel custom made with 13x5.5 lip,allowing an extra clearance of almost 2 inches on each side, and tires not standing taller like they would on a 6 reverse.. try it..


----------



## lone star

mikelowsix4 said:


> If I shorten my stock 64 impala rear end 3" is there anything else I would have to do if I put hydros? I would like to know so I can make all mods before sending it to chrome. Not crazy hydro setup just fbss . I hear pan hard, y bar for other rear ends but not sure on stock shortened rears? Any help would be nice. Thanks


Three inch might be too much that gona putbtheback plate real close to the trailing arm brackets


----------



## mikelowsix4

lone star said:


> Three inch might be too much that gona putbtheback plate real close to the trailing arm brackets


Thanks for the info bro. Good looking out .


----------



## mikelowsix4

Ok fellas, I was thinking of shortening my 1964 impala stock rear end but I have heard of stories and seen pictures where the axles pop out of the rear end while driving. Can anyone give me any info on why this happens and what can I do to prevent this from happening. I just purchased a 4 wheel disk brake conversion kit and can't return it to try and get a different rear end. So I'm stuck with the kit. The only options I have would be to shorten stock rear end and hope axles don't pop out or sell rear disk kit and look for Lincoln versallies rear. Any info would be great. And what are the chances of shortened rear end axle popping out? My car would be a driver not trailer queen.


----------



## 3whlcmry

Ive heard that moser axles are stronger. Also heard of them putting 2 bearing retainers on the moser axle keeping them from walking out on stock rearends. Again thats what i heard, i went ahead and put a 9 and dont worry about it


----------



## dx_xb

Anyone thats shortened the og rear end know where to get shortened axles from? cause the ones that came with the shortened housing i have dont have enough spline to engage properly?


----------



## TXRYDER

I ordered mine from Moser Engineering. Press the bearings on properly, tac weld and they will not pop out.


----------



## viejitocencoast

anyone know If a 67 would need a shortend rearend to run 13x7s with skirts ?


----------



## DEVOTIONS81

If you have O.G. Dayton wheels I know for fact you don't have to shorten the rear end ..


----------



## lone star

mikelowsix4 said:


> Ok fellas, I was thinking of shortening my 1964 impala stock rear end but I have heard of stories and seen pictures where the axles pop out of the rear end while driving. Can anyone give me any info on why this happens and what can I do to prevent this from happening. I just purchased a 4 wheel disk brake conversion kit and can't return it to try and get a different rear end. So I'm stuck with the kit. The only options I have would be to shorten stock rear end and hope axles don't pop out or sell rear disk kit and look for Lincoln versallies rear. Any info would be great. And what are the chances of shortened rear end axle popping out? My car would be a driver not trailer queen.


The disc brake kit might keep them from sliding out completely


----------



## lone star

DEVOTIONS81 said:


> If you have O.G. Dayton wheels I know for fact you don't have to shorten the rear end ..


If its stock sure. If its lifted wont work w panhard setup


----------



## lone star

dx_xb said:


> Anyone thats shortened the og rear end know where to get shortened axles from? cause the ones that came with the shortened housing i have dont have enough spline to engage properly?


U can extended spline yourself w a cutoff whee. On an air die grinder. They just need to grab and secure the splines dont need a machined micrometer fit.


----------



## dx_xb

lone star said:


> U can extended spline yourself w a cutoff whee. On an air die grinder. They just need to grab and secure the splines dont need a machined micrometer fit.


 Thanks bro, got it sorted and rolling, will post a pic when I can


----------



## chato83

Are those all gold z's if so wanna sell them?


----------



## STKN209

Jus my 2 cents.... All those Toyota and versalis.. R overrated.. Jus do wt the homie said 13.5.5 and trust me u will be fine no pop off or yor rear end coming off...or u can shave the skirt a Lil.. If u go tat route u will be fine wit the disc brake system u bought..and for the record I run 8 in front and 12 in back.. I lay and raise jus fine..


----------



## lomax108

I have a olds98 regency 1983 my 14x7 rub my skirts I shave some of the skirt down but when it on a full tank of gas it rub my skirt luv those 14~7 what can I do


----------



## lone star

STKN209 said:


> Jus my 2 cents.... All those Toyota and versalis.. R overrated.. Jus do wt the homie said 13.5.5 and trust me u will be fine no pop off or yor rear end coming off...or u can shave the skirt a Lil.. If u go tat route u will be fine wit the disc brake system u bought..and for the record I run 8 in front and 12 in back.. I lay and raise jus fine..


13X5.5 look like shit. Might as well run standards.


----------



## RobLBC

lomax108 said:


> I have a olds98 regency 1983 my 14x7 rub my skirts I shave some of the skirt down but when it on a full tank of gas it rub my skirt luv those 14~7 what can I do


Run 14x6 reverse in the rear.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Not exactly on topic but curious if others are running into issues with skirts not lining up and how they are going about resolving it.On my 63 the Passenger side fits decently but Driver side is way off.


----------



## lone star

Repop skirt?. Ive never had a skirt fit perfect on 62 3 or 4. With cruisers it dont matter of course. Only want to get it right is to bodywork the quarter to fit the skirt. Nos skirts on og sheetmetal quarter might give better results.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

3whlcmry said:


> Ive heard that moser axles are stronger. Also heard of them putting 2 bearing retainers on the moser axle keeping them from walking out on stock rearends. Again thats what i heard, i went ahead and put a 9 and dont worry about it


Ford 9's with Moser's also break.....


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

lone star said:


> Repop skirt?. Ive never had a skirt fit perfect on 62 3 or 4. With cruisers it dont matter of course. Only want to get it right is to bodywork the quarter to fit the skirt. Nos skirts on og sheetmetal quarter might give better results.


appreciate the info. I'll see if I can find nos before giving in to the body work cause seems like a helluva gap.


----------



## lone star

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> appreciate the info. I'll see if I can find nos before giving in to the body work cause seems like a helluva gap.


I meant to say oem not nos, but nos would be even better. Repop skirts are hit or miss it seems. Find you some original oem skirts and they probably fit better.


----------



## 817.TX.

I had the body shop line everything up. They fit real nice now!! :nicoderm:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Ha yeah I was thinking OEM, nos would be dreaming. Might try to make it by LMC with the car and just try out sets until I find a winner. Passenger side is a decent fit but skirts are a must for me on this one.


----------



## spook

Hey kenny.. What do you recommend for running 13x7 on a glasshouse without modifying the skirts.
I heard theres axles that will bolt on perfect. and some that need to shorten the driveshaft.
What do you think?


----------



## lone star

spook said:


> Hey kenny.. What do you recommend for running 13x7 on a glasshouse without modifying the skirts.
> I heard theres axles that will bolt on perfect. and some that need to shorten the driveshaft.
> What do you think?


U can run 93-96 caprice axle. The ones out old cop cars have disc brakes. There's info about that on glasshouse fest


----------



## DEVOTIONS81

93 -96 Cadillac Big Body rear end or if you can find it a Lincoln Versailles rear end fits perfectly with skirts. ..but the easiest way is to run 72 spoke DAYTON RIMS NOT (CHINAS) ..
they fit perfectly with glasshouse stock rear end. .


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

here's a pic of my 13x5.5 reversed,dont look obviously smaller, and clear the skirts,original skirts all day long..


----------



## spook

They really don't look that bad at all. Nice ride.


JOHNMILLER9325 said:


> here's a pic of my 13x5.5 reversed,dont look obviously smaller, and clear the skirts,original skirts all day long..


----------



## lomax108

Hey I own a 1983 oldsmobile 98 regency coupe and the 14 x7 rub the skits. You think if I run the 14x5.5 will they still rub my skit


----------



## RobLBC

lomax108 said:


> Hey I own a 1983 oldsmobile 98 regency coupe and the 14 x7 rub the skits. You think if I run the 14x5.5 will they still rub my skit


Run 14x6 reverse with 175/75r14 or 5.20/14


----------



## lomax108

Ok thank you


----------



## FIREMANJUL1

Sorry fellas,but i been looking around for any pics in regards to a gbody rear end on a 1963 impala. I reinforced it with 2x4 rectangular tubbing 3/8 thick which was a pain in the ass to shape around the pumpkin. I have read on some post were some have done it but no pics what so ever. Also any pics on how you would make a bracket so you can install a wishbone without welding into cast iron or do use the ears with upper trailing arms. thanks. car been sitting in garage for 12 years aint getting any younger..


----------



## dx_xb

Shortened og rear end, 1 inch shorter on each side. Got a shortened housing and axles from mr impala, lays out with no rubbing, ive had bearings tack welded in before and had the axle snap, so ive been running 2 locking collars on each axle and using a little bit of locktite. Still running og panhard and banana bar, but will swap out for a y bone later on


----------



## BIG ROC

Do You HAVE to use a 9" ford from a truck or can it be out of a passenger car with a 9"?? Is the major difference in the strength? I plan on doing a 4 pump 12 battery setup in a 64 ss.


----------



## FIREMANJUL1

has anyone have step by step gbody rear end into a 63 impala? from how to install the brackets or can i still use the ones on the gbody?


----------



## kandypaint

anybody using a 94-96 impala SS rear end.....if so what are the pros and cons........


----------



## lone star

That's probably too wide.


----------



## kandypaint

lone star said:


> That's probably too wide.


yeah but can be cut down to 58in


----------



## kandypaint

found a ford 9 with disc brakes........ 9.75 rear end out of a 2003 ford f150 w/ 3.55 limited slip.......will this work with mods


----------



## 63 jr

I have a 1963 Impala 2 pump 8 battery setup 14in the rear with the o g rear end shortened and reinforced, I've had nothing but problems with the car dog walking, banana bar being ripped off the rear end two times, to recently an axle breaking and the wheel taking off north while I was driving south. The rear end was shifting and knocked off my driver side skirt a week before, we did not have shocks on the car yet would that have made a difference? Im going to buy a Lincoln Versailles rear end any feed back from you fellow lowriders?


----------



## lone star

14 way too much for stock rear suspension.


----------



## kandypaint

http://richmond.craigslist.org/pts/4890410836.html

Versailles on the east coast


----------



## pajaro

63 jr said:


> I have a 1963 Impala 2 pump 8 battery setup 14in the rear with the o g rear end shortened and reinforced, I've had nothing but problems with the car dog walking, banana bar being ripped off the rear end two times, to recently an axle breaking and the wheel taking off north while I was driving south. The rear end was shifting and knocked off my driver side skirt a week before, we did not have shocks on the car yet would that have made a difference? Im going to buy a Lincoln Versailles rear end any feed back from you fellow lowriders?


 I had almost the same problem on my 64, the 14" rear hydraulic cyl. are to long for the stock Rearend so I had to remove the banana bar and install a wish bone, new slip yoke, removed shocks and cross bar. problem fixed!


----------



## lone star

kandypaint said:


> http://richmond.craigslist.org/pts/4890410836.html
> 
> Versailles on the east coast


Thats alot. Like twice the price


----------



## kandypaint

lone star said:


> Thats alot. Like twice the price



yes way too much......he will eventually drop the price or keep it


----------



## firme63ragtop

Came up


----------



## lone star

Looks complete hell yea


----------



## pajaro

How much $$ did it cost?


----------



## firme63ragtop

lone star said:


> Looks complete hell yea


Yezzir , got lucky since Skim was right there when I bought it


----------



## firme63ragtop

pajaro said:


> How much $$ did it cost?


4 bills uffin:


----------



## pajaro

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

Found Ford 9inch from a 1969er Galaxie - Is this a good one to go?


----------



## Sixtaillights

Can anybody who has done a Ford 9" swap in their 59-64 tell me if they used a long or short yoke on the 3rd member?


----------



## Tage

Has anyone ugraded the calipers and rotors on thier versailles rear? if so, what kit did you use and did it push the wire wheel out further?


----------



## lone star

I used the Versailles yoke and the other end I got from big rich with slip yoke


----------



## lone star

Tage said:


> Has anyone ugraded the calipers and rotors on thier versailles rear? if so, what kit did you use and did it push the wire wheel out further?


Id argue that would be a waste. Most stopping power comes from the front...


----------



## Tage

Ahhhh ok. Good to know! Next question then lol.... My 13x7 reversed rims are hitting the caliper on the rear end. Do you think grinding down the calipers should solve it?


----------



## lone star

Are you sure it's a Versailles rear end and not another type


----------



## RobLBC

Tage said:


> Ahhhh ok. Good to know! Next question then lol.... My 13x7 reversed rims are hitting the caliper on the rear end. Do you think grinding down the calipers should solve it?


Yes


----------



## OVERTIME

Sixtaillights said:


> Can anybody who has done a Ford 9" swap in their 59-64 tell me if they used a long or short yoke on the 3rd member?


I used the short yoke


----------



## OVERTIME

The 13x7 reversed wheels don't hit the calipers on a Versailles rear end ever .


----------



## cuate64

Where can I get the axle bearings for a stock impala rear end?


----------



## steve 67 impala

Anyone ever run stock impala axle WITH MOSER C-CLIP ELIMINATOR ? shortened housing/ moser axle + c-clip eliminator ? any good reliable...or same problem will happen ?


----------



## Zachsta

Anyone in socal got a good place to go to get a rear end narrowed? Figured this was the best place to ask... I'm actually shaving the skirts off of my 73 Coupe Deville, but will still need some more space. Stuffing a 8 reverse on 520.s, so figure the tire will give me some clearance vs a radial, but will need some more room no matter what.

thanks


----------



## NR93

Anybody know if a rear end from a 90,91,94 caddy would work on a 1973 caprice???


----------



## wannabelowrider

Any pics of lower shock mounts on a g body rear end in a 93-96 caddy?


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

I got a 1963 Impala, stock rear end. Would 14x7 truespokes clear for skirts? Since I wont be using the adapters for the truespokes.


----------



## RobLBC

Giveitfullthrottle said:


> I got a 1963 Impala, stock rear end. Would 14x7 truespokes clear for skirts? Since I wont be using the adapters for the truespokes.


Depends on the tires you will be using ?


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

RobLBC said:


> Depends on the tires you will be using ?


5-20's


----------



## RobLBC

Giveitfullthrottle said:


> 5-20's


Yes


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

RobLBC said:


> Yes


How sure are you, cuz am going to be making the purchase in a couple days and there not cheap? Any others with answers?


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

Just spoke with Truespokes and they said it wont work, it'll hit the bracket on the skirt. 14x6 in the rear will work. Its a none problem with buyers that they get who try to run 14x7 with a stock rear end.


----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star




----------



## lone star

Just finishes this rear end swap on my 63. Its a gbody 10 bolt rear end, maybe s10 too. I'm running a y bone from A&W on here and a slip drive line and solid bearing from big rich. The g body axle measures 58 inches. Can also upgrade to a disc kit. This swap is a cheaper alternative to Versailles or Tacoma and is strong and safer than stock narrowing because it is a c-clip rear end.


----------



## Silentdawg

:thumbsup:


----------



## pajaro

Anyone know what yoke I could use for the Toyota Tacoma rearend. I am putting it into a 64 Impala and the Toyota has a flange style yoke and the impala uses a U-Joint style yoke?


----------



## mr box

58 for the rear end and can I run stock tires with out rubbing the frame not going to run13 inch wheels for now thinking of buying a ford 9inch from one of these company that bulid them so just say I want a 58inch rear end. anybody selling them already done for a 64 impala


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

lone star said:


> Just finishes this rear end swap on my 63. Its a gbody 10 bolt rear end, maybe s10 too. I'm running a y bone from A&W on here and a slip drive line and solid bearing from big rich. The g body axle measures 58 inches. Can also upgrade to a disc kit. This swap is a cheaper alternative to Versailles or Tacoma and is strong and safer than stock narrowing because it is a c-clip rear end.



would you happen to know if i can use a g-body one for a 65-70 as well..???


----------



## lone star

I'm not sure on that. But that is a c clip rear end, getting it narrowed is a good option.


----------



## solo20

So Ford 9 cut to 58"? or 58.5"? to run 14x7 with skirts and have the option to run stock wheels with out hitting frame,which is the correct length this?


----------



## lone star

Stock wheels may rub the exhaust depending on tire size.


----------



## big benzo

so can i run china 7x13"s without the skirts and with stock panhard and banana bar ?


----------



## Smoky

Just out of curiosity, would it be possible to shave the skirts from the inside, and then rivet or screw them in place?

If this is possible then there is no need to change the rear end for the sake of installing the skirts.


----------



## lone star

Great idea smoky


----------



## RobLBC

lone star said:


> Great idea smoky


I bet no one thought of that before.


----------



## Smoky

This is what I'm thinking to do to mine since in this side of the world we don't have access to ford 9" or versaille rear ends


----------



## angelscutty8486

Will 13x7 work on 68 with skirts


----------



## lomax108

I have 14x6 reversals want put voug tires on my 98 coupe with skit what size tire would fix


----------



## eightup

I got a Lincoln Versailles rear. Welded the hangers on out for the trailing arms and wishbone.
Only part missing from rear end was the dust covers. Looking for them is like looking for a needle in a hay stack...lol
But its functional without them.

Rear end is getting chromed now. When I pick it up next week ill post a picture of it.


----------



## Vintage classic

Does anybody know how much to narrow on a 66 impala rear end to run skirts with 13x7?


----------



## Vintage classic

Anybody?


----------



## Drops&Dros

Vintage classic said:


> Does anybody know how much to narrow on a 66 impala rear end to run skirts with 13x7?


One inch on each side.


----------



## Vintage classic

Drops&Dros said:


> One inch on each side.


Thanks.


----------



## Vintage classic

Drops&Dros said:


> One inch on each side.


Have you done this before with a 66? If so, were you running China’s or an American made wheel with more backspacing?


----------



## Drops&Dros

Vintage classic said:


> Have you done this before with a 66? If so, were you running China’s or an American made wheel with more backspacing?


2 inch narrow works fine with China’s but of course works a little better with D’s or Z’s. I had a 66 rag.


----------



## Vintage classic

Thanks. By you saying 2 inch narrow I’m assuming you mean one inch on each side, right? Was it the stock rear end with the drums? I plan on running Wire Wheel King/Campbell Zeniths.


----------



## Vintage classic

I forgot to ask if you had side to side. I want side to side but don‘t want to knock the skirts off.


----------



## Drops&Dros

Yeah you will be good especially with WWK wheels. Narrowing the rear end 2 inches (inch on each side) is so you can do side to side and 3 wheel with skirts. Otherwise you’d only need to knock about 1/2 in to 3/4 each side and could roll skirts. Do 1 inch each side or 1 1/4 to be right at the lengths of a versailles rear of 57.50 or 58 inches. I found if you plan on always having reverse wheels and don’t need to care about running stock wheels and such the 1 1/4 works best. But even better is just finding a ford 9 and cutting it down to 57.50 or 58 inches and running better gears and a posi. ?




Vintage classic said:


> I forgot to ask if you had side to side. I want side to side but don‘t want to knock the skirts off.


----------



## Vintage classic

Tha


Drops&Dros said:


> Yeah you will be good especially with WWK wheels. Narrowing the rear end 2 inches (inch on each side) is so you can do side to side and 3 wheel with skirts. Otherwise you’d only need to knock about 1/2 in to 3/4 each side and could roll skirts. Do 1 inch each side or 1 1/4 to be right at the lengths of a versailles rear of 57.50 or 58 inches. I found if you plan on always having reverse wheels and don’t need to care about running stock wheels and such the 1 1/4 works best. But even better is just finding a ford 9 and cutting it down to 57.50 or 58 inches and running better gears and a posi. ?


Finally got that quoting thing down... Thanks. You’ve been a big help. I’m gonna just narrow the stock rear end. I’m only gonna go with 2 inches in case I scrape going up driveway after putting the 13s on and have to roll stocks until it’s cut. Those Ford 9s are tough rear ends though! I had a stock one in my Lincoln Mark V, my first lowrider. I drove it a little over 2 hours home when I bought it and when I went to change the gear oil in the rear end there was none. I couldn’t believe it It didn’t go out.


----------



## Drops&Dros

You will be good at 57.50 inches with stocks. Any less tho and you start running into problems with stock wheels. Like I said you may wanna go with 1 1/4 on each side but 1 inch is fine. I like being better safe then sorry when 3 wheeling and side to side hitting with skirts. And your stock rear is fine especially while you have no juice. 




Vintage classic said:


> Tha
> 
> Finally got that quoting thing down... Thanks. You’ve been a big help. I’m gonna just narrow the stock rear end. I’m only gonna go with 2 inches in case I scrape going up driveway after putting the 13s on and have to roll stocks until it’s cut. Those Ford 9s are tough rear ends though! I had a stock one in my Lincoln Mark V, my first lowrider. I drove it a little over 2 hours home when I bought it and when I went to change the gear oil in the rear end there was none. I couldn’t believe it It didn’t go out.


----------



## Drops&Dros

Talked to my guy who did all mine and he confirmed 65-70 impalas you wanna go 1 1/4 inches off each side for sure! Only 58-64 Impala can go 1 inch but 1 1/4 inches is better. Anymore and it’s a dedicated lowrider with reverse wheels only. And any less and you’re only hitting front and back no side to side or 3 wheel.


----------



## Vintage classic

Drops&Dros said:


> Talked to my guy who did all mine and he confirmed 65-70 impalas you wanna go 1 1/4 inches off each side for sure! Only 58-64 Impala can go 1 inch but 1 1/4 inches is better. Anymore and it’s a dedicated lowrider with reverse wheels only. And any less and you’re only hitting front and back no side to side or 3 wheel.


Thanks for checking that for me. It‘s good to know I can still run stocks with a 2.5” shortened rear end.


----------



## Vintage classic

Drops&Dros said:


> Talked to my guy who did all mine and he confirmed 65-70 impalas you wanna go 1 1/4 inches off each side for sure! Only 58-64 Impala can go 1 inch but 1 1/4 inches is better. Anymore and it’s a dedicated lowrider with reverse wheels only. And any less and you’re only hitting front and back no side to side or 3 wheel.


What’s up bro. One last question... I know with some impalas, like the 64s for example, the axles can come out while driving once they’ve been shortened and running 13s. Is this a problem with the 66s? Should I get the axles tack welded in? Don’t want any axles walking on me.


----------



## Drops&Dros

Vintage classic said:


> What’s up bro. One last question... I know with some impalas, like the 64s for example, the axles can come out while driving once they’ve been shortened and running 13s. Is this a problem with the 66s? Should I get the axles tack welded in? Don’t want any axles walking on me.


 Did you ever narrow your rear end yet?


----------



## Vintage classic

Drops&Dros said:


> Did you ever narrow your rear end yet?


No, not yet. It won’t be until next year when I have it painted and skirts put on. I was gonna paint it June of this year and do it after that but I changed my mind. I knew I wasn’t gonna do it right away. I’m just trying to get as much knowledge as early as I can since layitlow is so slow nowadays.
Here‘s my build thread on my car 1966 Impala “LOWRIDING IS DEAD”


----------



## Drops&Dros

I got a narrowed ford 9 inch housing if you want a already narrowed rear. Just buy the guts and you got a new posi rear end that’s beefy and narrowed.


----------



## Vintage classic

Drops&Dros said:


> I got a narrowed ford 9 inch housing if you want a already narrowed rear. Just buy the guts and you got a new posi rear end that’s beefy and narrowed.


Thanks but I’ll just narrow the stock rear end. Want to keep the driveline stock. Not ready to start messing with the rear end yet.


----------



## Vintage classic

I removed the outer wheel Trim on my 66 Impala and tried test fitting the skirts. On both sides there was a gap where the scuff pads are supposed to go and the corner of the wheel well. The instructions said the flange may have to be hammered back. Has anybody else encountered this?


----------



## Kiloz

Vintage classic said:


> I removed the outer wheel Trim on my 66 Impala and tried test fitting the skirts. On both sides there was a gap where the scuff pads are supposed to go and the corner of the wheel well. The instructions said the flange may have to be hammered back. Has anybody else encountered this?


you have the weather stripping right? Repop fenders suck as far as fitting out of the box, if you want it perfect youll need metal work. with the werather strip it should be ok not prefect but ok enough to roll with.


----------



## Vintage classic

Kiloz said:


> you have the weather stripping right? Repop fenders suck as far as fitting out of the box, if you want it perfect youll need metal work. with the werather strip it should be ok not prefect but ok enough to roll with.


Yeah I have the weatherstrip. Thanks. I hope it won’t be a problem because I really want to run skirts.


----------



## Wheeliee

TTT, I looked for this info forever.


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

I’ve never had an issue with real daytons clearing skirts. Stock rear ends, 61, 63 and 64


----------

